# Naruto 651 Discussion Thread



## dream (Oct 8, 2013)

Have fun predicting the events of the next chapter. 



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Rai (Oct 8, 2013)

BSM Naruto(Yin + Yang Kurama) + PS Sasuke. 

Kurama Tengu 

It's over for Juubito. :sanji


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke combine their amazing forms to take down Obito. Well, this form of Obito. Then Obito decides to show his true power and they'll be screwed for a good while.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 8, 2013)

Another final attack that actually does nothing and we get another 60 chapters of hyping up Naruto.


----------



## Abz (Oct 8, 2013)

it'll be daju vu....and i'm going to say that madara will turn up next chapter just because of the recent combo this chapter...he'll just be like "_awww they are doing the same as what i did when, I fought hashi-darling...to bad it won't do jack shit....like what happened to me_"


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto with Yang Kurama and Sasuke with his Perfect Susanoo will create the same chakra construct that Madara made during the VOTE battle,the only difference will be that their powers fusion will have Senjutsu in it.
So Obito will be a bit screwed up for a while but then he will empower himself more(I suppose he will use his attack mode like he said this chapter)and almost defeat them.
At this point I could see Kakashi returning and help them with Kamui or someone else.
Maybe Minato will give Naruto the other half of Kurama but I think it's a bit too soon for that or finally whatever Bijuus gave to Naruto will make an appearance...who knows.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 8, 2013)

Kakashi appears and Kamui's away the flower just as it's about to bloom.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 8, 2013)

Kakashi appears and solos everyone. Well, almost


----------



## eurytus (Oct 8, 2013)

combo attack blocked, another pick up


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto pulls full kyuubi, Sasuke PS


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 8, 2013)

Waiting for full Kyuubi and PS. Minato just give it to naruto already. Kyuubi is of no use to you anymore.


----------



## Sifus (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol, prediction isn't even needed. It's obvious what'll happen.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm interested in seeing Obito's "attack form". It's probably a giant mecha juubi cloak.


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 8, 2013)

Then Madara fused his susanoo with Kurama, it could cut mountains.
Soo cuting down the tree wouldn't be a problem?

Would also be nice if the other bijuus get free ones it's destroyed. Maby the purpose they gave Naruto that gift?

And Kakashi has to come back before the fight is over. He has to.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 8, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 8, 2013)

Kyuubi/Susanoo megazord time!


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2013)

We'll get the stupid megazord attack. 

At least if it worked, but it's gonna fail. 

long term: the MEP starts. kakashi rushes back to the battlefield, and finds obito alone with everyone asleep. 'this cannot be. how did you heal yourself?' 'rin's medic kit.' 'fuck'. Obito VS Kakashi v2.0, this time on panel.


----------



## Kamira Chan (Oct 8, 2013)

I dont even know what to expect anymore?? In the last two chapters we saw curse mark Susano'o and sennin mode kurama and we all thought that was impressive and it didnt even scratch obito, abd now we have this mecha-kurama-susano'o so whats next naruto and sasuke fusioning their bodies DBZ style and magically creating the Sage of Six Paths?? (which would be pretty cool but SIGH get this done kishi)


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2013)

I predict Sasuke on top of Naruto.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2013)

Sasuke and Naruto together in this new fused chakra structure attacking Obito but with no real success.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a feeling Madara will be making his move soon.

Maybe that's just me hoping that something substantial will actually happen though.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes FT, good prediction. The Obito fapping shall finally reach its end.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 8, 2013)

I want Madara to finally approach Obito too. Some drama is always better than the boring shit we've been getting lately.


Klue said:


> Yes FT, good prediction. The Obito fapping shall finally reach its end.



We've barely even started


----------



## Peo (Oct 8, 2013)

Where is Deadway ? Anyways, I predict a dope ass combo of PS and Kurama with Senjutsu, Obito is going to be pushed back, Madara takes over.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 8, 2013)

Where is Shizune? Need her panels


----------



## Doolander (Oct 8, 2013)

The weekly preview


----------



## Gabe (Oct 8, 2013)

Madara will say to naruto and sasukes about their tech, that it bring back memories. You two barely are at my old level.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Another 5 chapters of Naruto wanking because we don't know how loved or powerful he is yet 

Another 10 chapters of Naruto and Obito see-sawing

Another 20+ chapters of war arc


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 8, 2013)

Obito: Naruto.. Sasuke.. stop.
*Obito takes down tree*
Alliance: !?
Naruto: ..Why...?
Obito: You have.. reconfirmed my resolve.
Sasuke: What do you mean..?
Obito: I realize now that what I need to do is have faith in tomorrow.. Besides, the peace I was fighting for has come to reality.. with this alliance..
Alliance: ...
Naruto: I wish we could have changed your mind sooner.. So many casualties...
Obito: Oh, I was never gonna do it anyway..
Madara: What?
Obito: Yeah.. I just wanted to see how far I could go with this...
Alliance: !!??
Obito:


----------



## Xeros (Oct 8, 2013)

RyuUzumaki said:


> Obito: Naruto.. Sasuke.. stop.
> *Obito takes down tree*
> Alliance: !?
> Naruto: ..Why...?
> ...



 make it happen Kishi, if it came to be like this...oh boy.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 9, 2013)

- Naruto & Sasuke fuse Kurama & Susanoo
- Kakashi returns.. (finally.. )
- Obito has a change of heart
- Madara uses "trump card", replaces Obito, & becomes final villain

@Xeros Hilarious, right..?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2013)

*Chapter 652 Prediction*:   The beginning of the dream.

Naruto + Sasuke combo charges in and fails.   Kakashi uses MS and saves the day, but is it too late as the Infinite Tsukiyomi is activated?


----------



## Abz (Oct 9, 2013)

i can honestly see Madara just appearing out of nowhere....and taking down obito...he hasn't been seen for a while now...


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 9, 2013)

IF Obito will turn "good". I bet Madara will use his trumf card (why do I have a feeling Shino will comment on that?) to "take over" obito or something like that.

I don't know Madaras trumf card, but I bet it has something to do with Obitos zetsu half. Becous in Obitos flashback when he was with Madara, I don't really remember why/what but Madara could infuse himself into Zetsus or something like that. A Madara clone with Hashi DNA. Soo he should be able to do that on Obito.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 9, 2013)

I predict substantial damage from Susano'o Armored BSM 

And while I like Madara's character, him taking over at _this_ point would do nothing more than drag shit out when Naruto & Sasuke are preparing to wrap up the fight...No. Pls.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2013)

What I want for the next chapter which most likely won't happen anyway, but I can dream I guess. 

1- Kakashi returns. 
2- Minato have his chakra back to him! <<< I don't understand how he still without his chakra!!!
3- Hiruzen and/or Minato to destroy the wooden dragons or some of them. 
4- Whatever is Naruto going to do, as long as he looks good, and having a great panel. 

don't care about the others, but it will be good if I don't get to see madara or Hashi. 
and even more if Naruto floored obito, that will be great. IMO at least.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2013)

RyuUzumaki said:


> Obito: Naruto.. Sasuke.. stop.
> *Obito takes down tree*
> Alliance: !?
> Naruto: ..Why...?
> ...



Sounds plausible.

Well done!


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2013)

Doolander said:


> The weekly preview



"the Uchiha eyes clash with each other!!
and Naruto will!?"


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Yes FT, good prediction. The Obito fapping shall finally reach its end.



fapping would imply he succeeds at said fap. 

obito has accomplished NOTHING in this fight aside from more powerups. 

yes, he is closer to his goal and plans are proceeding but everything he does is not making the opposition to his plan weaker. 

character fapping is like itachi. he seals nagato and it worked. he used izanami and it worked. he sealed oro and it worked (for at least 200 chapters ). 

this is mindless and pointless powerups 

on the other hand, i predict more character fail


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 10, 2013)

takL said:


> "the Uchiha eyes clash with each other!!
> and Naruto will!?"



For the moment, i thought it was madara and sasuke. Damn it.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2013)

I also thought it wa smadara and sasuke  but it seems obitos time is up ... if preview is true


----------



## eurytus (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope it's Madara, but I think it's obito. But Kishi already took away his Kamui, what clash? the previews are usually 1 or 2 chapters ahead though >.>
maybe it's Kakashi, not an uchiha, but still, he has an uchiha eye


----------



## vered (Oct 10, 2013)

There are several options available based on this preview:
1.Madara vs Obito, 
2.Obito vs Sasuke
3.Obito vs Kakashi
4.Madara vs Sasuke
Personally i would like to see Madara vs Sasuke or Madara vs Obito. anything involving Madara finally showing hiis eye powers vs sasuke or Obito.


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 10, 2013)

eurytus said:


> I hope it's Madara, but I think it's obito. But Kishi already took away his Kamui, what clash? the previews are usually 1 or 2 chapters ahead though >.>
> maybe it's Kakashi, not an uchiha, but still, he has an uchiha eye



I think its Madara, assuming the preview is really 1-2 chapters ahead. Maybe for next chapter the megazord kurama+susanoo fail attack and some "yougiveup"-"Iwon'tgiveup"dialogue between Naruto and Obito again but this time Obito's resolve is already slowly being broken. Madara sees this. For chapter 652, Madara would interfere because it's almost time (perhaps 2-3 min?) for the flower to bloom, since Obito did say that its just a few minutes (like 4-5) before Mugen Tsukoyomi starts in 650, but Sasuke would confront him. Meanwhile, Minato gives Naruto his half of Kurama to pull full Kurama (it's his birthday after all), then combine it with the chakra given by the bijuus to him, then something Rikodou Sennin-related happens, then he would confront Obito alone. Kakashi arrives to further weaken Obito's resolve via TnJ.


----------



## Jad (Oct 10, 2013)

Is it true that the last preview had something to do with Gai?


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Is it true that the last preview had something to do with Gai?



yep. 





eurytus said:


> But Kishi already took away his Kamui, what clash?



Nope Not Kamui. like ive said many times all Obito said is that he cant slip through things while 10b is inside of him. 

now that 10b is out of his body who knows..


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Is it true that the last preview had something to do with Gai?



from wsj p331 naruto preview 
"finally vs bijus battle starts!!
Guy goes into action and...!?"

Oh this one.... yeah this should be next in line

Sasuke and Orochimaru move already happen , this chapter ( atleast i think so )


----------



## Sifus (Oct 10, 2013)

OMG is it coming? ?? Sasuke v Madara 

Most likely the preview about Gai will happen next week then one or two weeks later we get the current preview.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 10, 2013)

takL said:


> "the Uchiha eyes clash with each other!!
> and Naruto will!?"



It'd be great if it was Sasuke vs Madara, but who knows. Not to mention the previews are always inaccurate.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 10, 2013)

takL said:


> "the Uchiha eyes clash with each other!!
> and Naruto will!?"


The way the sentence is structured with emphasis on 'eyes' makes me think of Kakashi and Obito for some reason.

Madara and Obito don't really fit, as Obito's current powers aren't connected to his sharingan at all. But I'm not against Kamui coming back 

Madara and Sasuke makes more sense, even though their interaction at the current moment would seem out of place imo, with each of them doing their own thing.

But it sure is an interesting preview


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It'd be great if it was Sasuke vs Madara, but who knows. Not to mention the previews *are always inaccurate*.



In time.... a preview happens 2-3 weeks after.... this formula has already been established


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 10, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> In time.... a preview happens 2-3 weeks after.... this formula has already been established



Not really. The bijuu battle preview happened 3 weeks ago I believe and nothing of the sort has even happened in any of the previous chapters.

The previews simply aren't accurate.They're simply a tease. They're never an indication of what actually happens.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> *Not really. The bijuu battle preview happened 3 weeks ago I believe and nothing of the sort has even happened in any of the previous chapters.*
> 
> The previews simply aren't accurate.They're simply a tease. They're never an indication of what actually happens.



Naruto vs shinju.... Naruto has the bijuu's chakra and his the one who represents them

Hashirama and Tobirama disscusion about bijuu's sell


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 10, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Naruto vs shinju.... Naruto has the bijuu's chakra and his the one who represents them
> 
> Hashirama and Tobirama disscusion about bijuu's sell



If you want to reach that far to try and justify the previews being accurate then be my guest. I honestly don't care. IMO, they're not accurate nor have they ever been.


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2013)

Perfect Susanoo + Bijuu Mode vs Epic Rinnegan powers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2013)

I want eigh gates 

I really don't care about sasuke and naruto combo....  will have alot of time for that in upcomeing battles


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2013)

The Gai preview might come next chapter, since this chapter it was the OroSasu one.

Then, the Uchiha eyes clash preview can be about Madara and Sasuke, Kishi can be hinting they _finally_ meeting, now that he pulled out PS.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 10, 2013)

So Gai might bite the dust too, after Neji? Probably within one chapter again... Man Kishit really hates Team Gai! Well we have been asking for 8 Gates to happen, and it's the only time it'll make sense now I guess.


----------



## PopoTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Chapter 651: Rinsurrection

Madara: "I grow tired of this farce, Space/Time Kuchiyose!"

suddenly a voice begins to speak, slowly getting louder

"mine, mine, , mine, mine, mine, mine, mine, mine, mine, mine, mine!"

A lightning fast dropkick hits Obito at 100000000m/s stunning the alliance

"Mine." Declares a voice as ethereal red eyes appear in the dust cloud.

Rin's back bitches, and she's got the Sha-RIN-gan


----------



## WT (Oct 10, 2013)

651+ a few chapters

First page shows Kurama being protected by Susano's skeleton, the alliance looks amazed as do the past and current hokage. Madara and Hashirama do not appear in the panels.

Obito: When will you two realise that no matter what kind of power you achieve, you will never be able to defeat me. The only way for you to defeat me is for you to become like me!

Naruto/Sasuke: ...

Obito: And that will not happen in the next few minutes. The flower will bloom and my vision of this world will become a reality. 

Naruto: We'll never give up trying!!

Shikamaru: Ino, please connect me to Naruto and Sasuke.

*Ino creates a bridge between their minds*

Shikamaru: Naruto, Sasuke, listen ...

Naruto/Sasuke: ??

Shikamaru: He may be right. Its futile to attack him. Our priority is the flower. If we can somehow destroy it, heck, even delay the bloom, that will be a great help to us. 

Sasuke: What do you propose?

*Scene switches to Hashirama and Madara who are engaged in a battle*

Madara: Heh, never thought I'd meet an Uchiha who has potential.

Hashirama: The will of fire lives in them.

Madara: Hashirama, stop talking nonsense. In the face of absolute power, your will is futile. No matter what kind of will and talk you come out with, it won't be enough to stop the power that is currently being commanded by Obito. Unfortunately, our battle stops here. There are things I must do.

Hashirama: ??

*Madara activates the Rinnegan followed by a clone*

Hashirama: The Rinnegan?! Where did you get this power and what are you planning to do with the clone?! How did you even survive the valley of the end? I was certain I ended you!

Madara: Death is not the end of life, it is merely the end of the body we inhabit in this life, but our spirit will still remain and seek out through the need of attachment, attachment to a new body and new life. This would lead to the person to be reborn in one of 6 realms which are; heaven, human beings, Asura, hungry ghost, animal and hell. 

Hashirama: You still speak in terms of metaphors! 

Madara: The Sage of the 6 paths was able to wield a jutsu unlike other. Obito is a fool and has a power he does not understand and neither knows how to use. That has put limitations on him. The sage of the 6 paths was capable of destroying ones existence. 

Hashirama: ?

Madara: To end ones life in this realm and the other. A jutsu that consumes and destroys the physical body and the soul. He used this jutsu to destroy the soul of the Juubi to create a demon devoid of any emotions. I will destroy you Hashirama!

Hashirama: ?! 

*Meanwhile, Naruto performs a Kuchiyose jutsu and summons Ma and Pa*

Naruto: Ma, Pa! Only sage techniques work against him (pointing towards Obito). Please stop him with your frog song!

*Susarama (Kurama + Susano) signals a combined hand sign creating 1000 black arrows*

Obito: ?! So you're planning on hindering my movements and hitting me with that Jutsu. Heh, too bad it won't work.

*Ma and Pa activate the frog song aimed at Obito who closes his eyes and waves a few hand signs*

Naruto: Now!

Obito: ?!

*Obito blots out the effect of the song and creates a black sphere around himself to deflect the attack*

Obito: ?!??!

Naruto/Sasuke: Heh it worked!

Obito: They weren't aiming for me! They were aiming for the flower! You brats!!!!!

*The arrows are about to hit the flower but Obito waves handsigns which hides the flower within the tree*

Obito thinking: Those brats! I had no choice but to submerge the flower within the roots. It will take another 20 minutes for the flower to bloom.

Tobirama: Heh, looks like they got him. Impressive. 

Minato: Orochimaru san, can you heal my arm! I can't do much without it!

Orochimaru: Unfortunately that's not within my powers Minato. You will have to fight using your one arm. 

*Obito is enraged and creates a 100 clones*

Naruto/Sasuke/Alliance: ?!?! 

Obito: I will cripple your hopes and you. Prepare to vanish!

*A scene shows Obito attacking the alliance. Naruto and Sasuke are blocking a few of the clones using their Jutsu. Minato, Orochimaru, the 5 Kages, Bee, Tobirama and Hiruzen are fighting some off*

Obito: It is time! I will speed up the recovery of the the flower by taking back some of its chakra!

*A couple of Obito's clone rush towards Killer Bee*

Hachibi: He's aiming for us!

Pa: We need to help. We'll have to split up!

Bee: This bastard! He's fast, I can't see him!

*Obito's speed is immense and few of the clones begin to attack Bee. Suddenly, one of the clones catches on to Bee while another puts his hand on Bee's head*

Obito: Its over!

Raikage: Beeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!

Obito's clone (who is attacking Raikage): You concentrate on yourself!

*Obito rips out the 8 tails from Bee*

Naruto: ?!?!

*Naruto goes to protect Bee however, he finds Bee motionless. Unable to sense chakra or life from him, Naruto clenches his fist*

Naruto: You.... killed him! 

*The 8 tails is loose and raging manically* 

Obito: Surrender and your comrades will stop get killed. 

*As Obito tries to absorb the 8 tails, Susarama stops him by throwing beams of Amaterusu on him*

*Kyuubi instantly connects to the Hachibi*

Kyuubi: Hachibi, we will save you. There is one way. I will perform the seal.

Hachibi: Will he be able to handle this much chakra?!

Kyuubi: I have faith in him.

*Kyuubi connects to Naruto*

Kyuubi: Naruto switch now!

Naruto crying: Now's not the time. Master Bee...

Kyuubi: There's no time to cry moron! I'm about to do something important!

Naruto: very well.

*The Kyuubi inside Minato has taken note of what's happening* 

Dark Kyuubi: 4th Hokage!

4th Hokage: ?!

Dark Kyuubi: I will lend you my chakra and give you a second arm. You will need to perform the reaper seal and seal the 8 tails inside Naruto. There's no time hurry. However before you do this, please undo my seal. As the Kyuubi inside Naruto and me are one, I can merge with him after you unseal me.

Minato: Very well! But this will be my end. However, I have faith in Naruto.

*Minato performs a seal and the Dark Kyuubi is free*

Alliance/Obito: ?!??!?!

*Minato is panting, Naruto's Kyuubi performs a seal and the dark kyuubi merges inside Naruto*

Naruto: ?!?!? My stomach .... this chakra is crippling .... 

Kyuubi: This is not the end of it yet boy!

Naruto: ....

*Minato suddenly performs the reaper seal while Sasuke, the second and third are fighting off Obito and protecting Naruto and the 8 tails*

Minato: Looks like this is the end of me. I'm so proud of you Naruto. Goodbye!

Naruto on his knees: Dad....

*Minato seals the 8 tails inside Naruto and vanishes, Naruto blurts out a pool of blood and goes unconscious*

Obito: Sensei you bastard!!!!!!

Tsunade: The 4th has sealed the 8 tails inside Naruto!

Raikage: Bee ... 

Mizukage: We have to protect Naruto!

Madara: Oh my, this is getting dangerous.

Hashirama: Just what are you planning?!

*Madara creates a seal*

Madara: SAMSARA OF DEATH!

Hashirama: ?!?!

*In the side, Madara's clone that he created vanishes and appears next to Orochimaru*

Orochimaru: ?!?! Uchiha Madara!

Madara's clone: You've caused me enough pain. Hashirama is an idiot and hasn't realised that my real body is distracting him!

Orochimaru: ?!?

*Madara's clone has already performed Tsukuyomi on Orochimaru*

Hashirama/Tobirama/Hiruzen: ?!?!??!

Alliance: ?!

*Edo Hokage's are crumbling away*

Hashirama: Madara what did you do....

Tobirama: That bastard, he's ended Edo tensei!

Hiruzen: Forgive me, I wasn't able to help.

*The Edo Tensei vanish*

Madara: I guess I should help you Obito!

Obito: I don't need your help!

*Madara creates a handsign and the flower re appears*

*Alliance is shocked*

Fodder: Its the end!

Kage's: We mustn't lose hope!

*The flower begins to grow at a much faster pace and blooms. Madara then puts his hand on Obito*

Madara smiling: Its time Obito. Cast the jutsu ... 

Obito: Heh, its done! Obito performs a handsign. 

Obito: ?!??!?! What's happening!

Madara smiles: The flower hasn't bloomed Obito. This is my genjutsu

Obito/Alliance: ?!? Why?!

Madara: I needed you to perform the handsign to cast the infinite Tsukuyomi. The Samsara of death was aimed at you Obito not at Hashirama. Coupled with that, this has now triggered your demise.

Obito: ?!?!? ... you bastard

*As Obito is weakened, Madara rips out the Juubi from him*

Alliance: ?!??!?

*Obito vanishes into nothing and Madara absorbs the Juubi*

End


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 10, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> 651+ a few chapters
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good read. Never touched my imagination before. Take my measly reps


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2013)

vered said:


> There are several options available based on this preview:
> 1.Madara vs Obito,
> 2.Obito vs Sasuke
> 3.Obito vs Kakashi
> ...


I am thinking its Sasuke and Madara because: 

If clash means power:

- Obito is not really using his eye power.
- by default, Kakashi would only clash with Obito, and Obito is not using his eye power.
- again, if Obito is not using it...Madara and Obito wont make sense either.

If clash means encounter:

- Obito, Madara and Kakashi have all encountered each other...the only ones yet to meet are Kakashi and Sasuke, and Madara and Sasuke. Then we know that Kakashi is already watching Sasuke and Naruto somehow...so.

If its a clash of eyes, and Kishi is calling our attention to it, it might be about them, because their eyes have yet to "clash"...its the perfect way to describe a first encounter between Madara and Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh look. A preview. 

What about Gai? We are still waiting for the fight of the bijuu that has been brought up twice in the last month, as well. 

Anyway if this one even happens, it clearly sounds like it's something with Sasuke distracting Obito while Naruto attacks him.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2013)

Nothing happens again. we will get a " this is more powerful than my combination" from madara like tobiramas comment about sasuke and narutos retatded fail disappointing weak easily disposed off unpressive lackluster over hyped but cant dilever...... amatersu FRS 

oh, and sasunarus new shitty combo fails..... again.... and I rage about obito being alive.... again :ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh look. A preview.
> 
> What about Gai? We are still waiting for the fight of the bijuu that has been brought up twice in the last month, as well.
> 
> Anyway if this one even happens, it clearly sounds like it's something with Sasuke distracting Obito while Naruto attacks him.



vageta had more chancw against majin buu than sasuke has against obito . lol, distracting him


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 11, 2013)

please just show more of madara/hashirama interactions. this obito punk made bitch is getting old very fast


----------



## copydog123 (Oct 11, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> 651+ a few chapters
> 
> First page shows Kurama being protected by Susano's skeleton, the alliance looks amazed as do the past and current hokage. Madara and Hashirama do not appear in the panels.
> 
> ...





please don't give false hope. 

I don't expect the real manga to get this refreshing after the last several weeks.


----------



## Jad (Oct 11, 2013)

takL said:


> yep.





Ultimate Bijuu said:


> from wsj p331 naruto preview
> "finally vs bijus battle starts!!
> Guy goes into action and...!?"



Wow. _Guy goes into action_? Do you know how crazy I would have been if I saw this preview before this weeks chapter was released. Now I am not sure, because this week chapter didn't even indicate Gai was going to do anything, he wasn't even shown. So now I am skeptical.

But it's soo out of left field for someone (editor?) to put in the preview Gai doing something. Why would they randomly put Gai in a preview when he hasn't been implied or shown to do anything in the previous chapters. Man, that person who wrote the preview probably knows something is up. It was no generic preview like usual, for example "Sasuke and Naruto do something!?". 

Maybe the person who wrote the preview just wants to see Gai as much as I do 

Too bad if the 8th Gate is going to be wasted on a Tree though...would have liked it to be used on a sentient being.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2013)

wait, gai???? 8 gates? kyuubi powered 8 gates guy? and possible combo with kakashi? :amazed



..... wait.... is it like last weeks preview where oro and sasuke do something but nor the chapters focus?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 11, 2013)

If weeks from now it's Sasuke vs Madara we all know how that will turn out. Sasuke needs 1 more win before the manga ends. I say this happens although a lot will happen in-between, here's the gist. 

- Naruto and Sasuke's team attack hits Obito but fails. Obito comes back stronger than ever and decides to counterattack 
- Madara decides to make his move and heads for the tree since the fruit might sprout
- Naruto is left with the task to defeat Obito while Sasuke goes to intercept Madara 
- Sasuke defeats Madara just as the fruit spouts but decides to eat it himself
- Naruto gets the other half of Kyuubi's chakra and then his hidden power unleashes itself from the Bijuu chakra, he defeats and converts Obito
- Everything seems to be ok but then Sasuke makes his own goals known. Team Sasuke begins their plans.

Final arc starts which ends with Rikudou Naruto vs Sharinnegan Fruit Sasuke.

Book it.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 11, 2013)

*Minato need to have the other hand*

I don't care even if it's asspull with dark kyuubi but have minato arm grow.

I want to preview to be madara vs sasuke since madara should get interested on sasuke noticing that one more uchiha pulling out ps besides him. And kakashi from kamuiland come back u lazy ass.


----------



## WT (Oct 11, 2013)

Following on from my prediction above,

Kakashi appears. 
Madara kills of Tsunade, A and Ohnoki
Kakashi, Gai and Sasuke take on Madara while Naruto returns from conciousness.
Madara is ready to cast infine Tsukuyomi but Gai goes 8 gates and manages to delay it. He is acknowledged by Madara and eventually dies.
Naruto wakes up. He absorbs a little bit of the Juubi's chakra which revives all the other tailed beasts inside him.
 With his new found power he is almost fighting Madara at equal levels. Madara tells Naruto that this is the first time he's faced an opponent greater than Hashirama.
With Sasuke's help Naruto manages to get the upper hand. 
Madara is ready to kill Sasuke however in the nick of time, Kakashi sends Sasuke to Kamui world.
The flower is ready to bloom but that is kamui'd away as well. He loses his life as a result of this.
Sasuke eats the entire fruit and becomes extremely powerful. 
He returns from Kamui land. Madara is fuming.
Naruto and Sasuke overwhelm Madara and destroy him. 
Sasuke although having Juubis chakra and Sharrinigan isn't its host.
Alliance cheer but Sasuke has bad news.
He claims that peace can only be achieved without Shinobi. He will destroy the Shinobi world and act as Hokage administrating peace. He believes that like Itachi, shinobi should sacrifice themselves for the greater good.
Naruto us pissed.
Sasuke vows to end the tailed beasts and Shinobi world once and for all.
Orochimaru joins Sasuke's side. 
Kabuto emerges with Yamato and Anko's bodies who have both now passed away and is redeemed. He talks about how he became something he wasn't. He promises to defeat Orochimaru.
Final battle starts.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2013)

Addy said:


> wait, gai???? 8 gates? kyuubi powered 8 gates guy? and possible combo with kakashi? :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ..... wait.... is it like last weeks preview where oro and sasuke do something but nor the chapters focus?



Atleast they did something both of them 



Jad said:


> Wow. _Guy goes into action_? Do you know how crazy I would have been if I saw this preview before this weeks chapter was released. Now I am not sure, because this week chapter didn't even indicate Gai was going to do anything, he wasn't even shown. So now I am skeptical.
> 
> But it's soo out of left field for someone (editor?) to put in the preview Gai doing something. Why would they randomly put Gai in a preview when he hasn't been implied or shown to do anything in the previous chapters. Man, that person who wrote the preview probably knows something is up. It was no generic preview like usual, for example "Sasuke and Naruto do something!?".
> 
> ...



The preview is on the spot just 2-3 weeks in advance , this week should be the gai one



Jeαnne said:


> The Gai preview might come next chapter, since this chapter it was the OroSasu one.
> 
> Then, the Uchiha eyes clash preview can be about Madara and Sasuke, Kishi can be hinting they _finally_ meeting, now that he pulled out PS.



yeah...  but Madara is still above both sasuke and naruto , they will do the tag team against him to , only this time madara will spout shit againt sasuke and sasuke will spout shit againt madara

Belive it !


----------



## Jad (Oct 11, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> The preview is on the spot just 2-3 weeks in advance , this week should be the gai one



In this weeks chapter, when Obito slammed Naruto and Sasuke on the ground and Naruto and Sasuke lost their techniques. That would have been a good segway for Gai to come in so that Naruto and Sasuke could power-back up.

But next weeks chapter seems to allude that it will all be about Naruto and Sasukes combination. Kishi never does two big things in one chapter. Gai in action (possible 8 Gates) and Kyuubi-Sasunoo? Has any chapter ever been that big?

The only way next week is Gai's chapter, is if this weeks cliffhanger doesn't work out. In that the Kyuubi-Sasuno combo de-powers immediately because Naruto and Sasuke are drained. Allowing for reinforcements.


----------



## Cord (Oct 11, 2013)

Woah, Gai's going to get some panel time?


----------



## Jad (Oct 11, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Woah, Gai's going to get some panel time?



According to last weeks preview. I am skeptical though, so I guess I will wait for spoilers, but I can't help contain my giddiness  Next week is going to be a fun wait, the anticipation. I gotta learn how to bring it down though, encase he doesn't appear. My fury will be felt for a thousand years! Everyone will know my PAIN!

If Gai doesn't appear, I might make a Hitler reaction video (my first one).


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2013)

Jad said:


> In this weeks chapter, when Obito slammed Naruto and Sasuke on the ground and Naruto and Sasuke lost their techniques. That would have been a good segway for Gai to come in so that Naruto and Sasuke could power-back up.
> 
> *But next weeks chapter seems to allude that it will all be about Naruto and Sasukes combination. Kishi never does two big things in one chapter. Gai in action (possible 8 Gates) and Kyuubi-Sasunoo? Has any chapter ever been that big?*
> 
> The only way next week is Gai's chapter, is if this weeks cliffhanger doesn't work out. In that the Kyuubi-Sasuno combo de-powers immediately because Naruto and Sasuke are drained. Allowing for reinforcements.



You don"t get it Jad , its not abot gai being a main star.... 

Example.... "Sasuke and Orochimaru move"

Sasuke helped Naruto in combo , orochimaru had a talk with hiruzen , praised Sasuke and attacked the tree shinju


"Guy goes into action and ? "

It could mean that he tries to do something and he is interrupted or he prepares to attack


PS. Under no circumstance this means he would have the shine in the next chapter or do a big thing.... the chapter will have naruto and sasuke combo and other stuff....


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry Jad, but I don't see Guy doing anything next chapter. It'll likely be all about Naruto and the Sauce's new megazord, which will in the end fail as everything else has. 

Sorry man. Hopefully I'm wrong because seeing 8 gates Guy would be incredible.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2013)

wonder how many panels fai gets.... like more than 5 ck


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 11, 2013)

It has nothing with this chapter but...



For the chapter 652 (issue WSJ #48, release 10/28), Naruto will have color pages for his 14th anniversary of serialization.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2013)

shouldn't that have been this week... you know, narutos bday?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 11, 2013)

? Since what WSJ staff celebrates birthdays' main character of each manga with lead cover and color pages?


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Oct 11, 2013)

So there's going to be a break after the next chapter? Damn...


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> So there's going to be a break after the next chapter? Damn...



why? it doesnt say so. the next chap is on wsj#47 and the chap  after next has a colour page.


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 11, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> So there's going to be a break after the next chapter? Damn...




Don't worry, there's no break. From what I understand, WSJ is always released on Monday, while we get it early on Wednesday (5 days earlier).

Chapter 650 (early because of the "Health and Sports Day" holiday in Japan (the second Monday of the month October), printers don't work on Sunday)
Us: Tuesday 10/08
Japan: Saturday  10/12

Chapter 651
Us: Wednesday 10/16
Japan: Monday 10/21

Chapter 652 (with fabulous colour pages)
Us: Wednesday 10/23
Japan: Monday 10/28


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 11, 2013)

I think the prediction is hinting at Sasuke vs Obito. I wouldn't mind it. Madara is not planning to get anywhere near Obito nor whoever he is fighting until he gets a hold of Hashirama's Senjutsu.



GoDMasteR said:


> It has nothing with this chapter but...
> 
> 
> 
> For the chapter 652 (issue WSJ #48, release 10/28), Naruto will have color pages for his 14th anniversary of serialization.



Finally. It's been a while since we got them, the last one was in 632.

Expecting them to show in colors the Bijuu Mode & Susano'o combo, the Shinju's plus most likely Obito's canon colors as Juubi Jin or even Hashirama's Sage Mode, etc. That way we'll know for sure if the special color pages from 638 are indeed official or not.

If it comes with a spread showing the other Shodai Kages in color...


----------



## Abz (Oct 11, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think the prediction is hinting at Sasuke vs Obito. I wouldn't mind it. Madara is not planning to get anywhere near Obito nor whoever he is fighting until he gets a hold of Hashirama's Senjutsu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ye i'm expecting some confirmations on colours too...


----------



## Deadway (Oct 11, 2013)

I was bored


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 11, 2013)

When is the Sage's backstory going to start?


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Oct 11, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> Don't worry, there's no break. From what I understand, WSJ is always released on Monday, while we get it early on Wednesday (5 days earlier).
> 
> Chapter 650 (early because of the "Health and Sports Day" holiday in Japan (the second Monday of the month October), printers don't work on Sunday)
> Us: Tuesday 10/08
> ...



Ah, I see. My bad. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Atleast they did something both of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, i expect this.

like with Obito vs Naruto and Sasuke, but this time Madara telling shit to Sasuke instead of Obito telling shit to Naruto 

I just mean that the "Uchiha eye clash" could pretty much mean the encounter(they have yet to glare at each other, and we all know it will happen sooner or later).

Obito's time seems to be running thin, Madara might take over, then it might become NaruSasu vs Mads, which in parallel with NaruSasu vs Obito, will have the "villain that somehow resembles one of the heroes" trying to prove a point to his look-alike.

I dont think that Kishi made Sasuke hear about Mads history for nothing, he has been giving him previous knowledge about Madara for a while, it might have some use.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2013)

I want madara backstory from his perspective we have had other obito and hashirama tell it by there perspective. I want madara to tell us where he found kurama, how he survived the vote and took hashiramas DNA and what he did between the time after the vote and when he met obito.


----------



## Abz (Oct 11, 2013)

Deadway said:


> I was bored



rather enjoyed that for some reason ...


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 11, 2013)

I wonder if Naruto and Sasuke will act like the mecha pilots in that Pacific Rim movie... 



GoDMasteR said:


> ? Since what WSJ staff celebrates birthdays' main character of each manga with lead cover and color pages?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Usually/lately, Naruto gets/got color pages during his birthday.



Series' anniversary is someday in November.



Color pages for chapter 600, 4 chapters later...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I want madara backstory from his perspective we have had other obito and hashirama tell it by there perspective. I want madara to tell us where he found kurama, how he survived the vote and took hashiramas DNA and what he did between the time after the vote and when he met obito.


its coming


----------



## Abz (Oct 11, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I want madara backstory from his perspective we have had other obito and hashirama tell it by there perspective. I want madara to tell us where he found kurama, how he survived the vote and took hashiramas DNA and what he did between the time after the vote and when he met obito.





Jeαnne said:


> its coming



ye it is....i'm thinking it'll happen when and if he takes obito's place...

the points you suggested Gabe...are the questions that need answers...especially how he was able to survive vote...that is the big one....


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 11, 2013)

So in this new megazord, will the Sauce be on top while Nardo is on the bottom or the other way around?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So in this new megazord, will the Sauce be on top while Nardo is on the bottom or the other way around?


lets hope they will both stand inside of the head , or the discussions will be ridiculous


----------



## Shattering (Oct 12, 2013)

I predict a glimpse of* Kyuusano'o* and the plot swaps to Kabuto waking up from Izanami.


Anyway Kyusano'o shouldn't be enought to handle Obito, if he is supposed to be above Hashirama, this new version of Kyusano'o shouldn't be stronger than Madara's one (even if it's stronget, it won't be a great diffference) sooo it should be something Obito can handle.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 12, 2013)

i just want to see more madara. im tired of these other lames constantly repeating themselves

ITS USELESSS!

NO! THERE IS HOPE!! I WILL prove it

NOO U WONT, THERE IS NO HOPE URGHH

YESS tTHERE IS! FUCK U friend FRIEND ZONED PUNK MADE BITCH!

now recycle.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2013)

*I predict*

 Naruto and Sasuke combo , this time they damge Obito.
Madara takes advantage of this and he uses the tump card.
Guy does something.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 12, 2013)

Hashirama remarks on the combo attack, while the duo charges. . . Confident that it would work. Obito, saying they are persistant, launches a large scale attack. A few dozen ninja die, while the rest are in peril. Naruto – beaten, broken – wonders how to launch to a successful counter-attack (thinking of Kakashi). . . Obito glances back at the tree, remarking that it's time to execute Mugen Tsukuyomi.

The flower starts blooming only to be blasted away by Kakashi. Much to everyone's surprise, particularly Madara's, a new bud sprouts. Madara remarks that Obito giving Kakashi the Sharingan proved helpful in the end. . . Saying that the latter not only bought time for the alliance, but for him as well. Madara impales Obito, revealing his trump card. . . as we see a dried out, unconcious zombie of Hashirama. Madara says: _"You shouldn't have given it to him!"_

Chapter ends!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 12, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> I wonder if Naruto and Sasuke will act like the mecha pilots in that Pacific Rim movie...



Then Sasuke would have a "For my family!" kind of attack to Obito as Mako did in the movie.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 12, 2013)

Orochimaru might do something like summon Jiraiya using Edo Tensei. The Three Sannin will be Reborn.

Jiraiya finally gets to see how much Naruto has progressed.. jiraiya will help defeat juubito using sage mode along with orochimaru and tsunade and team 7


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Orochimaru might do something like summon Jiraiya using Edo Tensei. The Three Sannin will be Reborn.
> 
> Jiraiya finally gets to see how much Naruto has progressed.. jiraiya will help defeat juubito using sage mode along with orochimaru and tsunade and team 7



i do not want this to ever happen jiriaya died honorably and him coming back would ruin it.

The chapter maybe the start of obitos demise. i think he will fight but he will end up getting closer to a heart change.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2013)

Just skip the chit-chat, and plow us with combat.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2013)

more  plot progression? :/


----------



## RBL (Oct 13, 2013)

there are always hints or theorys about Gai appearing, but that just don't happen 

damn shit 

i just want to see the youth at his PRIME


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2013)

gai makes  a comment about another barrier


----------



## Jad (Oct 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> gai makes  a comment about another barrier



That was low dude, really low. Just uncalled for...You really know how to kick a man while his down


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2013)

I can go lower if you want me to


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Orochimaru might do something like summon Jiraiya using Edo Tensei. The Three Sannin will be Reborn.
> 
> Jiraiya finally gets to see how much Naruto has progressed.. jiraiya will help defeat juubito using sage mode along with orochimaru and tsunade and team 7



-Jiraiya: "Damm Naruto! Why hadn't you used dat jutsu?"
-Naruto: "Coz you told me not to!"
-Jiraiya: *the son of the prophecy my ass... *
-Jiraiya: "I, your sensei, allow you to use it!"
-Naruto: "Really? Sensei?"
-Jiraiya: "If I say so..."
-Naruto: "Ok! Let's go: God Tree no Fūinjutsu!"
The god tree vanish
-The shinobi alliance:


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 13, 2013)

Remember how Naruto needed to get rid of his dark side? Well, now Kishi shows that Obito is still doubting, I predict it is only a matter of time before he loses control of the Juubi. Normally, that would mean the end of Obito. And seeing how Madara is still an edo, he can't be a Jinchuriki, so the Juubi will run wild.


----------



## zuul (Oct 13, 2013)

Another chapter of nothing happening.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2013)

After the Yin Kurama makes fusion with the Yang Kurama 

[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 13, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> After the Yin Kurama makes fusion with the Yang Kurama



Replace the staff with a sword. 

I wonder if Naruto will get the Sage's sword.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 13, 2013)

Chapter 651

>Naruto and Sasuke attack
>To no avail
>Obito blocks
>Alliance comment on how they're useless
>Panel of Hashirama and Madara
>Naruto says something corny
>Naruto and Sasuke stand side by side...again
>End Chapter

Next, in chapter 652: Naruto and Sasuke attack!


----------



## Abz (Oct 13, 2013)

I predict....not much 

other than-

Explosions



and getting ready for 652 and it's colour pages... i don't think we'll see anything grand until then or 653 as that is the middle of the volume...

already? wow that was quick..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 13, 2013)

Hasan said:


> Hashirama remarks on the combo attack, while the duo charges. . . Confident that it would work. Obito, saying they are persistant, launches a large scale attack. A few dozen ninja die, while the rest are in peril. Naruto ? beaten, broken ? wonders how to launch to a successful counter-attack (thinking of Kakashi). . . Obito glances back at the tree, remarking that it's time to execute Mugen Tsukuyomi.
> 
> The flower starts blooming only to be blasted away by Kakashi. Much to everyone's surprise, particularly Madara's, a new bud sprouts. Madara remarks that Obito giving Kakashi the Sharingan proved helpful in the end. . . Saying that the latter not only bought time for the alliance, but for him as well. Madara impales Obito, revealing his trump card. . . as we see a dried out, unconcious zombie of Hashirama. Madara says: _"You shouldn't have given it to him!"_
> 
> Chapter ends!



Too epic to happen, but I like it.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 14, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I'm interested in seeing Obito's "attack form". It's probably a giant mecha juubi cloak.



I thought the wood dragon tree roots is what obito meant by this?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 14, 2013)

Revy said:


> [sp]
> [/sp]



Im sooo proud of this ^_^

My predictions: Naruto and Sasuke show Juubito that Job description. Obito surrenders and decideds to simply put himself to sleep realizing thats too much work to handle. 

Where are people getting all these Chapter previews from. I swear I havent seen one in like 8 chapters.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 14, 2013)

I have waited for your return way too long, kakashi! Please, just do it already!! ~_~


----------



## zuul (Oct 14, 2013)

My prediction.

'double dynamic entry'. Lee and Guy crush Obito's skull between their feet, putting an end to this boring ass fight while giving Obito's a non TNJed semi respectful end.

Now, Mada can take the center stage.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2013)

Atleast we know that guy will do something in this chapter.... but we don't know what exactly

guy goes to action.... 

Eight gates is close


----------



## zuul (Oct 14, 2013)

Kishi loves 'rinsing and repeating', and Gai used to wipe the floor with Obito when they were kids, so it's only fair...


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 14, 2013)

Gai will be the catalyst for Kakashi's return
You heard it here first folks!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2013)

zuul said:


> Kishi loves 'rinsing and repeating', and Gai used to wipe the floor with Obito when they were kids, so it's only fair...



So you are saying this will happen again ? I like it


----------



## zuul (Oct 14, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> So you are saying this will happen again ? I like it



The same, except Obito's head would explode.

Guy needs this hipster scarf back, btw.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 14, 2013)

*A guardian from the heavens appear!*


----------



## Mateush (Oct 14, 2013)

This will happen. Well I think so, there's a reason Kishi didn't show his face.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 14, 2013)

@waffle

it's very unclear if the things on his head is hair or horns. in the anime it's hair but the anime isn't reliable. In the manga, his mom had horns so he might have actual horns too. He also has wrinkles, rinnegan, and a beard. (though the beard and wrinkles had to do with his age)


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @waffle
> 
> it's very unclear if the things on his head is hair or horns. in the anime it's hair but the anime isn't reliable. In the manga, his mom had horns so he might have actual horns too. He also has wrinkles, rinnegan, and a beard. (though the beard and wrinkles had to do with his age)



In the manga panel it looks like hair not horns

Its ability that he got from his father


----------



## the real anti christ (Oct 14, 2013)

Waffle said:


> *A guardian from the heavens appear!*



Oh hell no, thats one ugly ass mofo.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 14, 2013)

zuul said:


> Minato is prettier than that.



Yeah.

This one looks like the ramen's guy (Ichiraku) more than Minato!


----------



## Mateush (Oct 14, 2013)

Gabe said:


> In the manga panel it looks like hair not horns
> 
> here



Could be true. Let's see if Kin & Gin brothers and RS mom never had real horns.


----------



## Abz (Oct 14, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> So you are saying this will happen again ? I like it



*"here he comes to save the daaaaaaaaaayyyyy"*

that hipster scarf should have stayed....to funny ...just too funny....

obito will cough up a seed of the shinji this time though lol


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 14, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Could be true. Let's see if Kin & Gin brothers and RS mom never had real horns.



I believe they are headdresses like Shaguma


----------



## Mateush (Oct 14, 2013)

Red hair and others as trait. Let's see what about horns.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 14, 2013)

Abz said:


> *"here he comes to save the daaaaaaaaaayyyyy"*
> 
> that hipster scarf should have stayed....to funny ...just too funny....
> 
> obito will cough up a seed of the shinji this time though lol



The easier to choke Gai with, my dear


----------



## NW (Oct 14, 2013)

Gabe said:


> In the manga panel it looks like hair not horns
> 
> "partnership" with Danzou


He looks like Hiruzen. 

Well, they *are* both "Gods of Shinobi".


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 14, 2013)

Im still convinced Sage of Six paths have horns. Gin and Kin had them. Kaguya mightve had them. And Kaguya's clan is rumored to be related to the death gods and they has horns. Not to mention Uzumaki branches off of Kaguya's clan and they were the ones who had the horned masks. So yeah I think it's safe to assume the sage of six paths has horns. It's just designed too look like hair from a distance so people don't quite notice it yet. Similarly to how Juubi's silhoutte didn't quite look like his final design.


----------



## gaiver (Oct 14, 2013)

perfect kyuubi susanoo attacks juubito. he then recalls the story, along with madara and hashirama, and produces a similar attack to shinsuusenju to smash kyuubi susanoo.
may take a couple of chapters


----------



## NW (Oct 14, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Im still convinced Sage of Six paths have horns. Gin and Kin had them. Kaguya mightve had them. And Kaguya's clan is rumored to be related to the death gods and they has horns. Not to mention Uzumaki branches off of Kaguya's clan and they were the ones who had the horned masks. So yeah I think it's safe to assume the sage of six paths has horns. It's just designed too look like hair from a distance so people don't quite notice it yet.


Hmm... Well, Obito gained horns when he dominated the Juubi, so shouldn't Hagoromo have them as well? 

But Naruto's Rikudou horns in KCM and BM look more like part of his hair, so... 



> Similarly to how Juubi's silhoutte didn't quite look like his final design.


That's because that's a different form altogether. Or the Juubi just got really fat and lost three sharingan tomoe somehow.

Lay of the hamburgers, Mr. Juubi.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 14, 2013)

@fusion

the horns on Obito prove he had horns basically.

Naruto's horns look like they're part of his hair but is just flaming chakra compensating for the lack of horns


----------



## Xeros (Oct 14, 2013)

I predict naruto getting a new nature type, perhaps water.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> which is why he will disappoint



>Implying that Minato has ever disappointed.


----------



## Abz (Oct 14, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @fusion
> 
> the horns on Obito prove he had horns basically.
> 
> Naruto's horns look like they're part of his hair but is just flaming chakra compensating for the lack of horns



I think the horns are to the sage as the whisker marks are to naruto.....

remember kaguya and kushina had bijuu/power of the shinji inside them....naruto and the sage were both 'tainted' by the power long before they were born...hence why they were to adept to the power/bijuu

it's basically history repeating itself....


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 14, 2013)

@abz

Maybe...but Kaguya also had horns...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 14, 2013)

Xeros said:


> I predict naruto getting a new nature type, perhaps water.



Why bother? Kishi hasn't even put Naruto's wind nature to good use.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2013)

Damn I didn't know Kaguya had horns.


----------



## Klue (Oct 14, 2013)

Naruto has a higher chance of obtaining the Rinnegan than Water Release.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @abz
> 
> Maybe...but Kaguya also had horns...



Are you sure they were horns and not a headpiece


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @abz
> 
> Maybe...but Kaguya also had horns...


Sure it was horns and not a headpiece


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 14, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Sure it was horns and not a headpiece



I think it's a headpiece as well, horn mutation wouldn't have been possible before Kaguya ate the fruit, and it was shown she had horns before eating it.

I would like to add however, that the Reaper of the Shiki Fuujin is possibly Kaguya, for the Reaper is a Hannya Demoness who are all females, 



not to mention that it's probably Rikudou's Jutsu as well.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 15, 2013)

I feel like her having horns would make more sense than her having a random head piece with horns considering kin and gin have them. And the so6p doesn't wear a head piece as far as we know so...


----------



## Mateush (Oct 15, 2013)

Masks ok. But what about real stuff?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 15, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I feel like her having horns would make more sense than her having a random head piece with horns considering kin and gin have them. And the so6p doesn't wear a head piece as far as we know so...



I think the horns are part of Kin and Gin's headdresses: 



Those aren't Kin and Gin's hair, they're part of the headdress they're wearing, notice how the strands are alike with the Banana Fan, the horns could also be part of the headgear. 

Kaguya's horns appears to me as a sort of crown worn by tribal princesses during ancient times when tribes practiced animism and shamanism, would make sense since people during her time worshiped the Shinju.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 15, 2013)

Whiskers check. Naruto isnt pure Uzumaki check. Traits from Kaguya or Hagoromo check. Juubito with horns check.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> Water would have been the perfect element to complement Naruto's wind nature, with his clan originating from the Whirlpool country, his pact with the toads, three of his teachers being able to teach it to him, and Sasuke possessing both fire and lightning natures.


even if Naruto learned a i dount kishi would give him another element that goest again Sasuke element if anything he should learn earth.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 15, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> Why not? Earth would only prove to be another weakness against Sasuke, and it wouldn't allow for a proper combination between the two. It also wouldn't fit his style and personality.
> 
> Water may give Naruto an advantage over fire, but don't forget that Sasuke also possesses Enton, which can't be extinguished by either air or water, so this would even things a little.
> 
> Again, I really doubt Naruto will gain a new chakra nature during this war through conventional means, especially not next chapter. My post was in response to Xeros who made this "prediction".



I see Naruto throwing around Inyoton Rasengan before Him gaining another element Sadly


----------



## Frosch (Oct 15, 2013)

Naruto using new elements means the manga would be about actual ninjutsu again


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 15, 2013)

Hopefully Sasuke gets more lines this chapter.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 15, 2013)

I've defended the long list of recent chapters that were mush filled dialog.. With that said, even I am hoping for some good action.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 15, 2013)

It'd be nice if  IT started this chapter. Or it is revealed that they'd been in the genjutsu just that Juubito was waiting for it to stabilize.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2013)

Since we're trapped in Izanami, I can legitimately predict this:


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 15, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Since we're trapped in Izanami, I can legitimately predict this:



It would be so sad if Kishi is just going to recycle his old panels again.. If he doesn't have a clue on what to do he should take a break. I hope he's going to do something new. 

It would be fun if Obito is just going to laugh and beat Naruto and Sasuke before they can even initiate the attack. Just to show that even their greatest effort is laughable to the Juubi's jinchuriki. Then we can finally continue to Naruto's powerup by getting the other half of Kurama


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Since we're trapped in Izanami, I can legitimately predict this:



but the word will have Enton covering it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know why people like this megazord so much....

1. It makes Kurama look cheap
2. It makes susanoo into a suit

It really sucks....


----------



## Qwills (Oct 15, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I don't know why people like this megazord so much....
> 
> 1. It makes Kurama look cheap
> 2. It makes susanoo into a suit
> ...



Just the thought of it is cool. Also thinking back in the old days Sauske and Naruto were competing against each other with who could manipulate their chakra the best and now they're both masters of it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 15, 2013)

Qwills said:


> Just the thought of it is cool. Also thinking back in the old days Sauske and Naruto were competing against each other with who could manipulate their chakra the best and now they're both masters of it.



We all know that sasuke will backstab very soon , the latest chapter was kind of a foreshadowing and we know sasuke is danzo 2.0

This teamwork makes me sick... and Naruto can feel othes with his BM but he is on focus with the war

Even the neo Sannins was done terrible.... kishi should know that if you can't do it then don't do it cuz it will suck


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2013)

Theos said:


> It would be so sad if Kishi is just going to recycle his old panels again.. If he doesn't have a clue on what to do he should take a break. I hope he's going to do something new.
> 
> *It would be fun if Obito is just going to laugh and beat Naruto and Sasuke before they can even initiate the attack. Just to show that even their greatest effort is laughable to the Juubi's jinchuriki. Then we can finally continue to Naruto's powerup by getting the other half of Kurama*



It would be and it will... 



Elia said:


> but the word will have Enton covering it.



and the bijuudama will be made of natural energy... But it will fail somehow!


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 15, 2013)

Theos said:


> Then we can finally continue to Naruto's powerup by getting the other half of Kurama



and what exactly would be the point of that? more fucking bijuudama? that shit is boring and repetitive.

If kishimoto had ANY creativity left he'd strip Naruto of this Kyuubi fairy mode bullshit and make him rely on his Sage arts again and finally learn some high level sealing jutsu instead of spamming stupid ass glowy chakra modes all the time.


----------



## Azula (Oct 15, 2013)

i cant bear more combo attacks


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> I think the horns are part of Kin and Gin's headdresses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree odviustly head dress.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 15, 2013)

i predict obito talking about either how naruto's nindo is stupid or how his own, long forgotten, nindo only brought him more pain in the end.

end of chapter is obito taking a hit by kyuubi susanoo.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 15, 2013)

Feels, more feels, feels...

Obito gets hit at the end of the chapter.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 15, 2013)

The quicker Obito catches a beatdown, the better. His bitching has long overstayed its welcome.


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 15, 2013)

I predict team Minato reunion with a side order of talk no jutsu.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 15, 2013)

This week on Naruto Manga 651  the next preview to happen is.....

from wsj p331 naruto preview 
"finally vs bijus battle starts!!
Guy goes into action and...!?"


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The quicker Obito catches a beatdown, the better. His bitching has long overstayed its welcome.



Oww yeahhh!

He's overconfident from the start! (And I mean the first time we saw it as Tobi).

Madara needs a good lesson too...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 15, 2013)

Only reason I'm sort of excited for this chapter is because I want to see Sasuke's PS armor. That's pretty much it. 

Most of the chapter is likely to be Sasuke and Naruto throwing out combo attacks in their megazord that inevitably fail, but then finally manage to land a successful one at the end of the chapter, which ends up hurting Obito.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 15, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> This week on Naruto Manga 651  the next preview to happen is.....
> 
> from wsj p331 naruto preview
> "finally vs bijus battle starts!!
> Guy goes into action and...!?"


Dies?


----------



## Xeros (Oct 15, 2013)

*Chapter 651.*

( ) = Thinking
* = Actions


*Naruto:* Let's go, Sasuke. This time we'll bring him down for good.

*Obito:* (Do I have to repeat myself..? No matter, I'll crush them now.)

*Forms odd black hands that shoots a powerful projectile*

*Naruto:* (Shit...! So many..)

*Sasuke*: ( What a wide range. I can't -- )

*A wavy figure appears as the projectile suddenly vanishes*

Sasuke and Naruto: !?

*Kakashi: *Do you think I would just stay idle and let my students struggle?

*Naruto:* Kakashi - Sensei, you're late!

*Sasuke*: Hn...

*Kakashi:* Sorry Guys, I got lost on the-

*Sasuke:* No time for talking, Kakashi. We have to deal with this....in 15 minutes.

*Kakashi:* Obito....

*Obito:* Kakashi, huh.


To Be Continued...


----------



## rac585 (Oct 15, 2013)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Dies?



gai is immortal. he has achieved the gates beyond death gate.


----------



## azurelegance (Oct 15, 2013)

I hope Kakashi shows.


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 15, 2013)

what if naruto and sauske's attack can kill obito in a single hit, and just as obito is going to get hit, and his life flashes before his eyes

KAMUI

kakashi takes the hit for him like how haku died for zabuza. 

i wonder how people will feel


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 15, 2013)

That Onimusha pic almost made me cry of nostalgia, oh the good old days


----------



## Abz (Oct 15, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> This week on Naruto Manga 651  the next preview to happen is.....
> 
> from wsj p331 naruto preview
> "finally vs bijus battle starts!!
> Guy goes into action and...!?"



...Kicks obito in the face!




azurelegance said:


> I hope Kakashi shows.



at this point i hope he doesn't for another 2 chapters....for the sake of his character...

i honestly believe he'll turn up at the end of 652 or in 653


----------



## RBL (Oct 15, 2013)

- The Golden Eyed Warrior Appears, The Genjutsu is Over -

*Hashirama*: (What's happening??)

* Madara*: (I'm feeling more manly for some reason)

*An explotion occurs while Sasuke and Naruto were preparing their ultimate megazord attack*

*Rock Lee*: ??????

*The White Bird who was onced trapped under the cursed seal,appears again with some angelical bird alike wings and some armonical golden eyes*

*The entire Alliance:* Could It be!!??

*Neji *: Thank you Obito, I'm here to stop your Act of Terror.....Uzumaki Naruto!!.

*Naruto*: 

*Sasuke*: What are you talking about??

*Neji*: Indeed, you don't know what i'm talking about, because your EMS is not top tier like my Golden Byakugan, not even your rinnegan, Obito.

*Obito* : ......

*Neji* : Uzumaki Naruto, Your genjutsu is not controlling the alliance anymore, you probably cheat on me, while i was still alive, you even cheat on itachi, But that's not happening anymore, i scattered your genjutsu.

*Naruto* : (How...!)

*Neji* : You were controlling my mind, you wanted me to protect you, so i can die for a reason, and nobody could suspect anything, like now you are trying to do it with Uchiha Sasuke, am i right Uzumaki Naruto?.

*Rock Lee* : You really did this, naruto?

*Naruto* What if i did all this, Who are you to dare to tell me something or to stop me?, i clearly manipulated you, so you couldn't surpass me, i always felt jealous about the eye of the tiger you possess, and guess what? i success, you are nothing but a fodder, compared to me.

*Madara* Ahhhhhh!!! my mind, eventhough i'm an edo, It's hurting me.

*Naruto*: Muahahahaha

*Sasuke*: I'm going to stop you right now, Naruto.

*Neji*: Chill out a little Uchiha Sasuke, you are not match for him, i'm going to kill him by my own

*Naruto*: You will not even be able to launch a hit at me, you fodder.

*Rock Lee*: (Gai sensei, i know i shouldn't been drinking this medicine you gave me, but it's an special situation, and in order to protect my ninja way, i must drink it) *Hips**Hips Hachimon Tonkou Dai Rokukemon KAAI (Sixth Gate, gate of joy Opeeen), UzuMaKi nArut0, iMAA gOnna End you, Hereeee.

*Madara*: You azure beast, i won't let you hurt my Lord.

-Chapter ends-

Drunken Gated Lee vs Madara and Phoenix Golden Byakugan Neji vs Uzumaki Naruto.

To be continued...


----------



## Harbour (Oct 15, 2013)

Predict another boring single-attack chapter.
Hope for Minato/Tobirama and Hiruzen/Orochimaru action.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2013)

just get obito outta here. i wish they had security guards in the manga that only show up when a character is beyond ruined, and drag their asses out


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 15, 2013)

More Obito/Naruto bickering. Kakashi set it up by telling us what Obito was feeling.


----------



## Klue (Oct 15, 2013)

Madara should kill that loser already.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke beat on Obito, whilst he has a flash back of something Rin said, something he said etc. End of the chapter will be him making some form of decision/realisation.


----------



## NW (Oct 15, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @fusion
> 
> the horns on Obito prove he had horns basically.
> 
> Naruto's horns look like they're part of his hair but is just flaming chakra compensating for the lack of horns


Actually, Hagoromo looked very human for being the Juubi's Jinchuriki. So nothing is proven.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 15, 2013)

Please no more seesaw of Naruto and Obito.

I really hope that is done with.

Also, if Susano'o Armor Kurama could not beat Hashirama, I hope Sasuke and Naruto can't beat Obito with it.

I'd like to see how Naruto handles it when his lifelong monster Kurama is ripped away from him and into the clutches of the Juubito.

.  

Even though we want Naruto to be happy in the end, so much suffering and sadness has already occurred, so it would be a justifying twist to all this "ra ra Naruro" for him to fail and loose Kurama.

Then what will Sasuke do?  Will he pity him, or will he have truly cut Naruto from his heart?

So it would be so exciting to be thrown completely off guard when everyone thinks he is going to win.

And we can only guess what Sasuke is going to do as not even Juugo knows.

Just imagine the look on peoples faces if Sasuke actually falls completely to the dark side?  

I don't think he will, but it is obvious he cut Naruro out of his heart from that picture panel.

Oh no!  

Now that I think if it, Naruto and Sasuke go full circle: in chapter 8(?) Sasuke took pity on Naruto and gave him some sympathy food.  Actual food to an actual starving orphan; there is no truer and uglier way to put it.  But now, now Sasuke may have cut away any and all sympathy for him.  Is that why Sasukes expression seems sad at the moment?

*Basically my long term prediction-* Obito succeeds in tearing Kurama out of Naruto and into his clutches on Naruto's birthday.  Sasuke later tries to kill him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 15, 2013)

Its Sage Mode enhanced Biju Mode + Perfect Susano'o Armor, something Madara didn't have against Hashirama. Not only that, Biju Mode pumps out more power than Kurama alone due to how the Jinchuriki focuses the Biju's powers and uses them to their maximum extent.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Please no more seesaw of Naruto and Obito.
> 
> I really hope that is done with.
> 
> ...



Not gonna happen naruto will change obito and madara will kill obito. Naruto is not losing kurama. 


More matrix similarities happen obito(agent smith) destroys narutos(neos) eyes but it does not affect him because he will still be able to see because of his connection to natural energy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 15, 2013)

Pretty predictable. 

- Naruto and Sasuke's team attacks does damage and it looks like they've won but then Obito turns it up and gets serious 
- Madara heads for the tree since the fruit is about to sprout
- Everyone is down in the dumps but Naruto's courage forces them to keep fighting


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 15, 2013)

> *Neji:* Indeed, you don't know what i'm talking about, because your EMS is not top tier like my *Golden Byakugan*, not even your rinnegan, Obito.


Fake 
It's Goldem Byakugam


----------



## rac585 (Oct 15, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Pretty predictable.
> 
> - Naruto and Sasuke's team attacks does damage and it looks like they've won but then Obito turns it up and gets serious
> - Madara heads for the tree since the fruit is about to sprout
> - Everyone is down in the dumps but Naruto's courage forces them to keep fighting



you've just spoiled the next three chapters for everyone.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2013)

I want orchimaru to get the fruit.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 15, 2013)

Spoiler: Naruto and Sasuke combo makes some damage to Obito then Madara takes advantage of the situation and uses his trump card screwing Obito , Hashirama and others are surprised... Kakashi gets to the battlefield and he talks to a dying Obito also Obito says he belives in Naruto and Guy does something like the preview said.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2013)

I just want to see Mads use his trump card.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 15, 2013)

He will use it soon , people expect more drag out but we already had alot of build up chapters and the action is comeing , the last page of chapter its a obivous point that naruto will end this like he said , the battle with obito was already milked to much


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2013)

everybody wants to see madara using his trump card because its the only thing to anticipate right now. but its too early, not gona happen until obito is defeated (less than 15 min of manga time)


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 15, 2013)

I just hope Obito will stfu this chapter. I'm so sick of his incessant babbling, and Naruto responding to it only makes it worse.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 15, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its Sage Mode enhanced Biju Mode + Perfect Susano'o Armor, something Madara didn't have against Hashirama. Not only that, Biju Mode pumps out more power than Kurama alone due to how the Jinchuriki focuses the Biju's powers and uses them to their maximum extent.


Supersaiyanbro 

Naruto isn't as powerful as Kurama, no matter how much power he can output


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Supersaiyanbro
> 
> Naruto isn't as powerful as Kurama, no matter how much power he can output


The manga itself had said that the Jinchuriki are more powerful than the Biju, they use the Biju's power's effectively and intelligently since the Biju themselves can't focus their insane might. Biju Mode Naruto can use all of Kurama's insane power effectively, improve on it (as shown in the chakra transfer) as well as use all of his ninjutsu in an insanely powerful forms. Its a manga fact.

And Sage Biju Mode>>>>Kurama in every way. 

As for the prediction:

- Naruto and Sasuke form their Sage Biju Mode Perfect Susano'o fusion, launch multiple Bijudama's at Obito who struggles to block or avoid, and then Naruto creates a super Bijudama and Sasuke impales it with a Susano'o sword and charges it up with Enton and both fire. Obito and half the Shinju are incinerated and due to the damage, Obito loses control of the Shinju and it leaps from his body.
- Obito, in a desperate attempt to regain control decides to sever his connection with Rin since it was holding him back, and despite doing that it fails.
- Kakashi returns as Obito dies unredeemed
- Madara now in control of Hashirama/in Sage Mode himself then takes control of the situation for himself. Chapter ends.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 15, 2013)

As many as possible Obito panels would be nice. And Kakashi ofc 
All the others can fuck off.

But unfortunately, I'm not expecting anything interesting


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 15, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The manga itself had said that the Jinchuriki are more powerful than the Biju, they use the Biju's power's effectively and intelligently since the Biju themselves can't focus their insane might.


The manga said that for the ten tails, which is technically more along the lines of being a force of nature rather than an intelligent being 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Biju Mode Naruto can use all of Kurama's insane power effectively, improve on it (as shown in the chakra transfer) as well as use all of his ninjutsu in an insanely powerful forms. Its a manga fact.


Chakra transfer has to do with Kushina and Minato 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And Sage Biju Mode>>>>Kurama in every way.


Sage BM isn't touching 100% Kyubi


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> The manga said that for the ten tails, which is technically more along the lines of being a force of nature rather than an intelligent being


The manga said that about ALL the Tailed Beasts. Its a weakness they all share.



> Chakra transfer has to do with Kushina and Minato


And Kurama said it was better than himself, Kushina, and Minato.



> Sage BM isn't touching 100% Kyubi


Are you just trying to be annoying at this point?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> The manga said that for the ten tails, which is technically more along the lines of being a force of nature rather than an intelligent being



and when Deidara stated that after defeating the 3tails, it also was about the tree?


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 15, 2013)

SuperSaiyaBro said:


> The manga said that about ALL the Tailed Beasts. Its a weakness they all share.


The manga said that specifically for the 10 tails, when Obito tore down the barrier. It never said that for Naruto 



SuperSaiyaBro said:


> And Kurama said it was better than himself, Kushina, and Minato.


No, he said Naruto surpassed his parents, because he got that power from *them*, not Kurama 



SuperSaiyaBro said:


> Are you just trying to be annoying at this point?


Depends on if you believe a 50% Sage BM can touch living Kurama



Elia said:


> and when Deidara stated that after defeating the 3tails, it also was about the tree?


That was bullshit


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> The manga said that specifically for the 10 tails, when Obito tore down the barrier. It never said that for Naruto


Other than the manga itself saying it for all Tailed Beasts.



> ]No, he said Naruto surpassed his parents, because he got that power from *them*, not Kurama


Kurama taught him HOW to do it, and the shrouds were stronger than any transfer Kurama could do before.



> Depends on if you believe a 50% Sage BM can touch living Kurama


Of course he can. Just BM Naruto alone pwned Five Tailed Beasts. Kurama can't focus his power nor use it intelligently despite his high intelligence.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 15, 2013)

SuperSaiyanBro said:


> Other than the manga itself saying it for all Tailed Beasts.


 That clearly originated from Madara [Obito's/Nagato's] kind of thinking, since they were gonna revive the ten tails Which doesn't have a mind The tailed beasts have already proven humans in general to be ignorant  



SuperSaiyanBro said:


> Kurama taught him HOW to do it, and the shrouds were stronger than any transfer Kurama could do before.


Kurama credited his parents, and mentioned them as the ones being surpassed, not himself. I'm just going on what the manga says bro  



SuperSaiyanBro said:


> Of course he can. Just BM Naruto alone pwned Five Tailed Beasts. Kurama can't focus his power nor use it intelligently despite his high intelligence.


100% Kurama can solo the tailed beasts


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 15, 2013)

People actually think Obito is going to die by this attack. That's pretty sad. It should be fairly obvious that Obito will be around for a good while longer. Until he gets defeated by Naruto which fulfills the prophecy and converted he's pretty indestructible. 

And another thing is Sasuke. Before this manga ends Sasuke will have one final grand win. Looking at the possible characters strong enough there's only a few candidates. We know he isn't beating Naruto and we know he's not soloing Obito. The options are fairly limited. Madara will be his victim. Madara's going to get defeated and surpassed while Sasuke gets his grand win. It's the perfect way of showing that Sasuke's taken the throne of the Uchihas and it's also the perfect way to give him his final win. People are assuming that Sasuke isn't going to get any more major solo wins before this series ends and that's definitely not true. 

Shonen mangas aren't that hard to predict.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 15, 2013)

Madara gets hashiramas senjutsu energy. Then finishes him, by taking his soul into him. Making himself a true hybrid uchiha/ senju


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 15, 2013)

Lord Kurama shall be coated in the finest of garments to ride into battle!


----------



## Klue (Oct 15, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke rape Obito, but the Divine Tree's bud blooms at chapters end.

The Moon's Eye has begun.


----------



## Lord Bloodraven (Oct 15, 2013)

I believe we are in for a treat. The last few weeks was abysmally boring thanks to the Obito plotline, but it should improve now. What is the possibility of another week of dullness? Low. Can't wait to read this week's Naruto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 15, 2013)

Lord Bloodraven said:


> I believe we are in for a treat. The last few weeks was abysmally boring thanks to the Obito plotline, but it should improve now. What is the possibility of another week of dullness? Low. Can't wait to read this week's Naruto.



Obito was a major part of last week's chapter but not in the 3 chapters about Naruto's feelings before it. 

I figure at least 1/3 of this chapter will be more emoting by Naruto.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 15, 2013)

I think this chapter will be heavily battle based unlike the previous 3.


----------



## RBL (Oct 15, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I think this chapter will be heavily battle based unlike the previous 3.



that's what u said in the othe other prediction, and still we got this shitty chapter


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 15, 2013)

Obito without the Juubi in him can now phase around. Sasuke uses CS on his own to coat Susano-o armor in it to act as a viable shield against Obito.  The Flower blooms at the end of the attack with Naruto and Sasuke launching their final attack on obito w/ some special attack


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 15, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> that's what u said in the othe other prediction, and still we got this shitty chapter



He's trying to stall the manga out so that Mecha Hidan arrives


----------



## Talis (Oct 15, 2013)

Gai is going too participate in fusing Susabi.


----------



## Rose (Oct 15, 2013)

I predict repetition.


----------



## Lord Bloodraven (Oct 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito was a major part of last week's chapter but not in the 3 chapters about Naruto's feelings before it.
> 
> I figure at least 1/3 of this chapter will be more emoting by Naruto.



Those feelings of Naruto's is a response to him. But I'll take 1/3 of the chapter being that if it means the other 2/3 is good.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 15, 2013)

I want Mads...any sign of Mads


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 15, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> I want Mads...any sign of Mads


Good things come to those who wait. 

In any case, I predict some giant Amaterasu Bijuudama action.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 15, 2013)

The  Alliance's current actions will all come to nothing because the Shinju's Flower has already began to bloom:



The Kanji reads "peel" 

Plot necessitates the flower to bloom so no matter what Naruto, Sasuke and the Alliance does it will bloom. The question is: what's actually inside it, is truly only the Eye like Madara said? 

Remember, that if Inf. Tsukuyomi is cast, it will be pretty much game over for the Alliance, regardless of who casts it (Obito or Madara) 

Another thing, is that if Mugen Tsukuyomi is successful, it will leave a glaring plot hole: 



Remember that there really isn't an exposition on what, how or why the Juubi saw RS in Naruto, it will be a glaring omission if this wasn't expounded upon, neither Madara nor Obito can clarify this, so for me, the only way for this to be clarified is if the Shinju assumes an intelligent form inside the flower when it blooms.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 15, 2013)

When/what time will the chapter come out? I'm always asleep when it shows up...


I expect the pacing to continue to be slow, but there should be some definite battle maneuvering at least. /obvious /obligatory OT statement


----------



## Gabe (Oct 15, 2013)

The naruto/sasuke combo will be a sage kyuubi-susano-covered with Ameratsu mega zord


----------



## Monna (Oct 15, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> The  Alliance's current actions will all come to nothing because the Shinju's Flower has already began to bloom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there ever is an intelligent form of the Juubi, it will be able to explain some things, such as the purpose of the fruit or why it came in to being to begin with. I hope this happens.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 15, 2013)

ninjaneko said:


> When/what time will the chapter come out? I'm always asleep when it shows up...
> 
> 
> I expect the pacing to continue to be slow, but there should be some definite battle maneuvering at least. /obvious /obligatory OT statement


Naruto is usually first then bleach then OP.

Naruto usually comes out around 6-6:30am Central time. I am usually able to read bleach and naruto before i leave for work but usually have to wait till i get off to read OP.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 16, 2013)

Found this on NarutoBase, would post it in spoiler section but its not confirmed.

aegon-rokudo


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 16, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Found this on NarutoBase, would post it in spoiler section but its not confirmed.
> 
> aegon-rokudo



Ofc it's fake I have no clue how anyone in their right mind would think it's real.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Found this on NarutoBase, would post it in spoiler section but its not confirmed.
> 
> aegon-rokudo


its obviously a fanart, come on


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2013)

GIVE LORD Kurama his blade of lightning in his left arm.
GIVE LORD Kurama his blade of black flames in his right arm.

Praise be!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 16, 2013)

That's the fake spoiler we got months ago.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 16, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Found this on NarutoBase, would post it in spoiler section but its not confirmed.
> 
> aegon-rokudo



How many times has this been posted already?


----------



## Monna (Oct 16, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> How many times has this been posted already?


Every week until it happens.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 16, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That's the fake spoiler we got months ago.


But Naruto is a super saiyan


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 16, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> How many times has this been posted already?



I have no idea what would possess people to think that Naruto is gonna get those eyes much less any doujutsu. He has no senju DNA. He has No uchiha DNA. He doesnt have the correct requirements. And its been proven that Rikudo isnt an uzamaki. So any hope of naruto getting the Sages eyes is foolsh. Naruto will get the sages body though.



Naruto: So Obito. What ya gonna do now.
Obito:....*Shits his pants*
Sasuke: "He Gon Get This work"


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 16, 2013)

I've learned my lesson. I've stopped caring. I will no longer wish for fulfilling chapters.

please, just let this Izanami end.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 16, 2013)

sasuke with rinnegan and curse seal would look wicked


----------



## Kyu (Oct 16, 2013)

That don't look half bad.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 16, 2013)

So I guess some posters on 2ch think spoilers will be delayed due to the weather (typhoon)...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2013)

ninjaneko said:


> So I guess some posters on 2ch think spoilers will be delayed due to the weather (typhoon).


ahh T_T

@@that rinnegan Sasuke pic actually looks pretty cool


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> ahh T_T
> 
> @@that rinnegan Sasuke pic actually looks pretty cool



Where is nagato to change the weather when you need him


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 16, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Found this on NarutoBase, would post it in spoiler section but its not confirmed.
> 
> aegon-rokudo


                  .


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 16, 2013)

Also  think we are just gonna get the chapter straight up since it looks like OP has their spoilers already. Also that Pic I posted was a CS Rinnegan Sasuke in Lightning Chakra shroud. Muahahahahahah


----------



## Monna (Oct 16, 2013)

ninjaneko said:


> So I guess some posters on 2ch think spoilers will be delayed due to the weather (typhoon)...


Would the effect the chapter release at all?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 16, 2013)

That's amazing fanart. <3

Fuck no to the Rinnegan!Sasuke though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 16, 2013)

Sasuke's next power up is ascending to a Super Uchiha 2.


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2013)

Will the chapter be out today?

I hope we see more fighting between Naruto/Sasuke and Obito. Then at the end Madara either taking Hashi's sage or trying harder.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 16, 2013)

ch1p said:


> That's amazing fanart. <3
> 
> Fuck no to the Rinnegan!Sasuke though.



I think neither Naruto or Sasuke should get the Rinnegan, I for one can't picture either of them spamming Shinra Tensei left and right, heck, even Madara and Obito barely used theirs


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 16, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke's next power up is ascending to a Super Uchiha 2.



Supposedly there's a Super Uchiha 3.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 16, 2013)

Csdabest said:
			
		

> Also think we are just gonna get the chapter straight up since it looks like OP has their spoilers already. Also that Pic I posted was a CS Rinnegan Sasuke in Lightning Chakra shroud. Muahahahahahah


Agreed (one person in that thread did say, "no spoilers today"). Though if OP has spoilers then shouldn't Naruto? I guess it depends on who delivers them.

It went right by Fukushima too. I'm sure lost strength, but still...radioactive water FTL.



			
				Jane Crocker said:
			
		

> Would the effect the chapter release at all?


I don't know. As mentioned I suppose it depends on the uploader. I heard some trains and schools were closed but some businesses were open. Maybe someone in Japan can say.


EDIT: Random poster says no spoilers until tomorrow (it's about 3pm there), but no one has responded to that which seems odd to me. I don't know 2ch very well so maybe they're messing around, maybe not. Maybe someone else will do what must be done  I assume whoever releases the raw is probably not the same person(s) who do the spoilers. But don't take my word for it. lol


----------



## Rai (Oct 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Supposedly there's a Super Uchiha 3.



and Super Uchiha God.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 16, 2013)

I want shinra tensei spamming like in starwars 3 anakin vs obiwan. Rinnegan sasuke pic is cool


----------



## eurytus (Oct 16, 2013)

Kishi has been downplaying the importance of rinnegan, probably because he already trolled Nagato twice


----------



## Snowless (Oct 16, 2013)

Is it just me, or have the chapters been coming out later, the past couple weeks?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Kishi has been downplaying the importance of rinnegan, probably because he already trolled Nagato twice



Exactly. Kishi Let Sasuke get this work and start punishing people w/ the rinnegan


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 16, 2013)

I predict Ino using telekinesis. ShinShinRanShin and ShinchibakusHin no jutsu to levetate a portion of the alliance with Ohnoki and Gaara to attack the main flower.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 16, 2013)

levls to this hshit


----------



## RasenganSake (Oct 16, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Is it just me, or have the chapters been coming out later, the past couple weeks?


It's not only you. Thank god for that because this past chapters haven't been worth waiting till Wednesday


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 16, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Is it just me, or have the chapters been coming out later, the past couple weeks?



The past two weeks had early release


----------



## vered (Oct 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> ahh T_T
> 
> @@that rinnegan Sasuke pic actually looks pretty cool



yea it does,
i think we still have 2-3 hours to receive the spoilers/chapter so dont worry too much.


----------



## Monna (Oct 16, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Is it just me, or have the chapters been coming out later, the past couple weeks?


Pretty sure we just got an early one.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 16, 2013)

vered said:


> yea it does,
> i think we still have 2-3 hours to receive the spoilers/chapter so dont worry too much.



2-3 hrs? Chapter will be late?


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 16, 2013)

Anything before next week monday is technically early.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 16, 2013)

Sasuke and Naruto reinvent Madara's "Kuramanoo". 

Obito makes copies of the first 7 bijuu and cloak them in his inton. 

Repeat Obito's speech of hopelessness and Naruto's retorts of willpower.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 16, 2013)

Bleach gets spoilers before Naruto?

The prognosis for this chapter isn't good


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 16, 2013)

Its out now! woot!


----------



## Evolution (Oct 16, 2013)

BM for everyone.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 16, 2013)

Naruto is so ridiculously overpowered. I swear, all of that chakra in one entity. 

Naruto vs Sasuke's fight will be godly.


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 16, 2013)

Well thats finally wrapped up. Now Madara can take the Juubi like original and Kakashi and Obito can merge in Kakabito.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 16, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto is so ridiculously overpowered. I swear, all of that chakra in one entity.
> 
> Naruto vs Sasuke's fight will be godly.


As if Sasuke will be godly.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 16, 2013)

Shows what I know 

Pretty decent


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't stop laughing  I'm glad rookies did something, but I didn't see that coming... when I realized what Kishi was doing with the rookies and each Kyuubi's tail, I started to laugh so hard (4am my time zone, I think it awekened someone) and I was also wondering "Wtf am I reading? ".


----------



## RasenganSake (Oct 16, 2013)

This chapter was really unexpected. I knew something like this would come, _BUT LIKE THIS_. woah kishi, slow down a bit. I couldn't even laugh, because I wasn't sure what I was feeling. Obito hokage. no


----------



## Jad (Oct 16, 2013)

I have pretty much given up on that Gai preview coming to fruition. Must have been a frustrated editor wanting Gai to get back into the action.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2013)

Kishi really has a problem handling so many characters.

At least Obito will be gone now, time to move on to Madara...cant wait


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi really has a problem handling so many characters.
> 
> At least Obito will be gone now, time to move on to Madara...cant wait



as long as obito is dead


----------



## eurytus (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't see how Madara will improve anything, as soon as he takes over, his character will be dumbed down, and we will get the same retarded bitching about how the world needs to end and I won't give up etc

Please make Orochimaru final villain and just leave Madara and Hashirama alone


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2013)

Nah I think that the biggest problem here is actually the tone of Obito's character. Once its Madara's round, the feeling will be different, it will be epic.

Obito feels like some childish man who got butthurt, and he is also Naruto's mirror villain so the theme is different. Its the "i used to want to be hokage and stuff", "i have my friends", etc

...Madara stands for way more. He lost way more, he felt way more pain...he understands the ninja world way more. Obito doesnt have the same dark theme as Madara. There is a reason why Madara and Sasuke have a parallel, they know what true darkness feels like.

I think that we should know this from the moment that we heard Mads history by Hashi. See how the tone of the manga changed. There is no reason to believe that we wont move to something great now if Madara takes over.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Nah I think that the biggest problem here is actually the tone of Obito's character. Once its Madara's round, the feeling will be different, it will be epic.
> 
> Obito feels like some childish man who got butthurt, and he is also Naruto's mirror villain so the theme is different. Its the "i used to want to be hokage and stuff", "i have my friends", etc
> 
> ...



This.

Obito picked up Madara's ideology because he felt it fit the angst he had suffered in life, but it was never really his and it's doubtful that he ever really believed it. Madara will actually be fighting with an ideology backing him that he himself created and strongly believes in. It will be entirely different.


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 16, 2013)

What makes people fearful of Madara's incoming role has to do with how Kishi will handle him from now on. What you say about Madara is wonderful and I wholeheartedly agree with it... But there's a very realistic chance that Madara might be nerved (both physically and intellectually) so that he won't outclass Naruto, who evidently didn't really struggle in his battle against (idle-)Obito either.. even though the difference in power and intelligence was certainly there.

The meaning might be bigger, but the good guy is still the same kid.


Still, I could be jumping to conclusions, which is why I'm going to save my final judgement for much later.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This.
> 
> Obito picked up Madara's ideology because he felt it fit the angst he had suffered in life, but it was never really his and it's doubtful that he ever really believed it. Madara will actually be fighting with an ideology backing him that he himself created and strongly believes in. It will be entirely different.


I feel like Kishi didnt plan to make Obito the Juubi jin in fact...he made it happen just to stretch the manga. The one holding the ideology, and that will have a true argument to do so, will be Madara. 

The insecurity and friendship talk is not supposed to reach someone like him. To discuss with him, it will take way more than blind faith and love.

I really believe that if kishi does it right this new phase will be awesome, he has build Madara's history up way better than he did Obito's, and he has been foreshadowing this final encounter for a while.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 16, 2013)

I admire your optimism but Kishi is writing for mid schoolers


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> I admire your optimism but Kishi is writing for mid schoolers


may he be or not, the truth is, that volume where Sasuke met the Hokages was awesome.

The same autor writting this shit with Obito, wrote something awesome with Madara.

I am really lead to believe that it has more to do with being stuck with the wrong character than anything.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 16, 2013)

There aren't wrong characters, there are wrong authors.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 16, 2013)

Rosi, how feeleth you now that Tobi's time is coming to an end?


----------



## Rosi (Oct 16, 2013)

It's been a great ride 

I'm not against continuation though and another Obitroll is welcome, but if this is really it at least this ending is better for him that what he was about to get in chapter 636. Everyone loses to the power of friendship, we can't fight it  

Not to mention I've already 'lived through' Obito's death after that chapter 636 came out, so this time it's not as damaging. Gotta thank Kishi for that. 

TnJ will give me some potentially cute Kakashi-Minato-Obito interactions, so why should I be against it. Kakabito fusion would be the icing on the cake


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 16, 2013)

*This was so shit and generic*

Holy shit I'm speechless, if this is truly the end of Obito it just shows how shitty Kishi's writing is.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 16, 2013)

this is why i said he would have ended up better reviving madara with rinnei tensei. it'd have saved him some face


----------



## Revolution (Oct 16, 2013)

Wish that was last chapter as I really want the story to move on.
Also, I love how this chapter reminded me of Neon Genisis Evangelion.



Might not be a final fight, but it certainly looks like a mecha fight.

Another prediction of mine happened.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 16, 2013)

I liked this chapter. 



Jeαnne said:


> I feel like Kishi didnt plan to make Obito the Juubi jin in fact...he made it happen just to stretch the manga. The one holding the ideology, and that will have a true argument to do so, will be Madara.
> 
> The insecurity and friendship talk is not supposed to reach someone like him. To discuss with him, it will take way more than blind faith and love.
> 
> I really believe that if kishi does it right this new phase will be awesome, he has build Madara's history up way better than he did Obito's, and he has been foreshadowing this final encounter for a while.



Just remember Nagato and get it over with. That one also had a nice setup, but remember the shit resolution because Kishi couldn't write anything beyond a simplistic 'believe in me'?


----------



## Mateush (Oct 16, 2013)

Maybe more twist regarding Zetsu as it looks like Juubi's thing. It saved Madara at the vote fight.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 16, 2013)

If this is truly Obito's defeat, then I find it interesting how it's exactly 50 chapters since his reveal 

Just a coincidence most likely, but editors probably do give Kishi time/chapter limit on his characters


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 16, 2013)

Who cares about Obito honestly. Here we have a character that every week spits out how godly he has become, how godly his next move is and what it did to masterfully create and destroy things. Each time his move becomes neutralized.

Pure power, that got foddered.  Obito is a joke.


----------



## Bissen (Oct 16, 2013)

Kyuubi-Susanou: Fear dat Rhino! 

I don't know about this chapter. I got Evangelion-vibes from that Rikudou-sword/lance/DNA-string, too 
Well, I'm not surprised. I'm good at just taking things in without reflecting too much. Anyways, I'm not really expecting much from this manga, anymore - I'm pretty much just waiting for it to come to an end.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2013)

This chapter could have been much better if the fight took place for at least one more chapter and much less of the set up the last few chapters happened. Let the rookies gain the Kyuubi cloaks but let them do their own thing against Obito's 'shield'. Not all these generic Rasengan balls (which are way easier to draw of course). The the same theme of friendship could still be achieved, but in a much less lame manner.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 16, 2013)

We get 15 pages on why the power of friends won


----------



## Abz (Oct 16, 2013)

Kakashi was face-palming all the way through this chapter....I can see why....

Obito : Imma use this lendery sowrd of doom, gon wipe all from extience wid it.

*seconds later*

Obito : Well shit....


----------



## Bitch (Oct 16, 2013)

*Hahaha Naruto is like a Facebook whore*

Trying to show off to poor, lonely Obito that he has a bunch of friends that are there to fight with him when in reality he could have just done that whole "combination" attack himself.  

Reminds me of the people on my Facebook feed who message their "friends" who they don't really know to like/share their statuses and pictures.


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 16, 2013)

i liked this week. obito is being ushered out, while feeling regretful. team jutsu has been used, so it will take time for another one to show up i think. the moon eye threat still exists unless defeating obito also means the eyeball tree somehow dies. it ended with obito seemingly losing, but it certainly leaves room for what will happen next


----------



## King Jamal (Oct 16, 2013)

The sword of omens!

My review of this chapter. Enjoy and send to your friends or else!


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 16, 2013)

*Just terrible*

This was pretty bad. I read the chapter and couldn't tell you what Kakashi said 2 seconds after reading it. I want to know what other people thought why reading the chapter. I'll start.

Susanoo+Kurama- Got excited
Saw Kakashi- Got excited
Obito said that Tsukiyomi was about to happen- Got excited
Obito somehow mystery knows how to create So6P sword- Made no sense but thought it would do something.
Showed Rookies- Thought they were going to do something
Naruto and Rookies rasengan BM tail slap or whatever- 
Naruto and Sasuke cut Obito- If Obito actually dies... IDK. He just better slap the shit out of someone. Make him snap someone's neck, something. 
Kakashi didn't do shit except talk and it was some (excuse the blasphemy) stupid shit or something.

Oh yeah, Obito's flashback...What can I even say.

Share you're pain.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2013)

"Things that were filled."


----------



## Stelios (Oct 16, 2013)

*Opinions about climax page*

my take...



That was some childish shit right there. Oh  I forget.. Target group is aged 12. Silly me..


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2013)

Its actually a tentacle rape, so a little older than you suggested.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 16, 2013)

so i just got to read the chapter and it was one of those "wtf?" kind of chapters


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 16, 2013)

Damn shame. The 2 chapters with the kages appearing and moving their forces were better than this one. 

Guess this is what happens when ya keep guarding everything obito! You get took out with one "super" attack .

Obito's daydreaming was terrible and rookie inclusion was terrible.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 16, 2013)

Can someone tell me what is so bad about this chapter? Was it k11 getting Bijuu cloak thats pissing people off??

Obito hokage face? Pls tell me i dont understand


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 16, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Can someone tell me what is so bad about this chapter? Was it k11 getting Bijuu cloak thats pissing people off??
> 
> Obito hokage face? Pls tell me i dont understand



Obito pulling out a sword that was said to create the world...but it promptly gets beat by a run of the mill PS blade(ya know the thing that could not kill hashirama).

The rookies grabbing rasengans and cracking a giant shield a fucking sage empowered bijuudama and susanoo arrow could not. Unexplained and stupid power-up because they put a coat on.

Obito resolve showing the hardness of overcooked pasta. His "weak" will got the sword of god fodderized. Naruto basically got the win handed to him and barely got hurt the entire damn fight. The juubi breaking out of restraints at least broke naruto's shoulder damn.

Naruto and sasuke's fusion showing nothing new. No bijuudama combo's, no enton combos, no frog katas combos, no fire and wind or lighting senjutsu shit. Just a slash. 

The chap was not good by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 16, 2013)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Obito pulling out a sword that was said to create the world...but it promptly gets beat by a run of the mill PS blade(ya know the thing that could not kill hashirama).
> 
> The rookies grabbing rasengans and cracking a giant shield a fucking sage empowered bijuudama and susanoo arrow could not. Unexplained and stupid power-up because they put a coat on.
> 
> ...




Ah  now i see the damn flaws. Damn Kishi


----------



## EvilGood2 (Oct 16, 2013)

It wasn't the worst Chapter for my taste. But it still managed to make me go "WTF did I just see?" at some moments. The rookies coming together just awkward. It was the "Friendship is magic" moment that just seemed so ass-pulled-forced and cliche. I know that the series is aimed more towards young teens but COME ON! It seems too recycled.   

The part with Obito's face carved on the rock was just.. weird. Overall, the whole "what could have been" scene was oddly introduced and somewhat unfitting. O.o" Part of me does like it. It would have been much more powerful at a different time. Maybe.

Well, for the positive note (although lately there seems to be less positive criticisms) I have to say, at least thanks to the Chapter many of us readers now have that illusion that the plot is slowly moving forward.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 17, 2013)

Lazy writing at its worst. It's easier to draw long-drawn panels of useless talk and fodder panels doing nothing for so many set-up chapters, THAN to draw a longer fight which may make more sense if covered in perhaps more than one chapter. Showing the rookies performing Rasengans is way easier than showing them work HARD at breaking down the shield with their legitimate skills. No matter how ass-pullish it may feel for them having their skills powered up with the Kyubbi cloak, at least it will make more sense than all of them guiding Rasengan balls to break the shield. But of course that means Kishi would have to dedicate more panels for the individual skill sets of all the rookies (sans Sakura), and I think that's out of the question for him at the moment.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 17, 2013)

So this is seemingly the second time that Naruto has beaten a Rinnegan user because of the latter's feelings.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 17, 2013)

Great, what are you crybabies crying about this time?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 17, 2013)

what i can't believe is that feelings and all manner of ridiculous things are being used to move the plot while the situation from Madara and Hashirama's end keeps getting 1-3 panels out of an entire chapter. Shikamaru's whole speech about becoming Naruto's advisor got more panels and that wasn't the least bit relevant to anything at all.


----------



## the real anti christ (Oct 18, 2013)

*What I saw when I read this chapter*


*Spoiler*: __ 














But I still kind of loved it, best chapter in ages.


----------



## NW (Oct 18, 2013)

Accurate summation of the chapter. 

Friendship destroying the sword that created the world.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 18, 2013)

I was def thinking of the oprah thing. But more like "you get a bijuu mode!"


----------



## the real anti christ (Oct 18, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I was def thinking of the oprah thing. But more like "you get a bijuu mode!"



I think I have seen that before somewhere...


----------



## Xeros (Oct 18, 2013)

everyone gon get this rasengan.

 btw Why doesn't Naruto use clones w/ Rasengan barrage


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 18, 2013)

@xeros

because friendship > logic in shounens


----------



## takL (Oct 18, 2013)

obito on the sword

obito: this sword is Rikudoh sages divine sword, the sword of NUNOBOKO.
now you lot have no more chance against me...
Obito: the strength of his mind/wishes dwells in the sword....its a sword of heart...
with this sword the sage created this world  

Obito: and Ill erase this world with this sword! 

ill add more lines from the raw tomorrow.


----------



## vered (Oct 18, 2013)

takL said:


> obito on the sword
> 
> obito: this sword is Rikudoh sages divine sword, the sword of NUNOBOKO.
> now you lot have no more chance against me...
> ...



no wonder the sword chipped as Obito went directly against the wishes of the RS embedded in the Yin made sword not to mention that his own heart faltered before Narutos Heart.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 18, 2013)

so the sword is capable of undoing the stuff RS created?


----------



## vered (Oct 18, 2013)

eurytus said:


> so the sword is capable of undoing the stuff RS created?



its not a sword of destruction,but of creation made out of RS's thoughts and feelings ,and so it cant really go against itself unless RS literally changes his mind.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 18, 2013)

vered said:


> its not a sword of destruction,but of creation made out of RS's thoughts and feelings ,and so it cant really go against itself unless RS literally changes his mind.



I mean leaving RS's will aside, the sword has that power to undo/reverse the creation right? that's what Obito seems to believe. RS's will is a mighty deux de machina, basically the baddies can't win, not with RS's weapons anyway.


----------



## NW (Oct 18, 2013)

That god sword that created the world got introduced this chapter and 4 pages later it got trolled. 

It's just... 



Jeαnne said:


> I feel like Kishi didnt plan to make Obito the Juubi jin in fact...he made it happen just to stretch the manga. The one holding the ideology, and that will have a true argument to do so, will be Madara.
> 
> The insecurity and friendship talk is not supposed to reach someone like him. To discuss with him, it will take way more than blind faith and love.
> 
> I really believe that if kishi does it right this new phase will be awesome, he has build Madara's history up way better than he did Obito's, and he has been foreshadowing this final encounter for a while.


He didn't plan to make Obito the Juubi Jin when Obito was the one to first introduce the plan in the series, first introduced the Juubi, said he would revive the Juubi (which HE was the one to do), become the Jinchuriki, and cast the Mugen Tsukuyomi? When Obito was the one who made a Juubi-themed mask for himself and gave himself the alias "Tobi" which is another translation for "Ten-Tails"?

So Kishi planed for Obito to be the main villain of the series and be responsible for alot of the suffering in both of the major main character's lives, only for later to be replaced by the mastermind of the plan and have him become the Jinchuriki instead but then changed his mind? 

Yup, wasn't planned at all.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 18, 2013)

takL said:


> obito on the sword
> 
> obito: this sword is Rikudoh sages divine sword, the sword of NUNOBOKO.
> now you lot have no more chance against me...
> ...



so you where wrong its not nuboko its nunoboko , well that sucks no japanease mythology for us


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 18, 2013)

fucking sailor moon and oprah who knew


----------



## takL (Oct 19, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> so you where wrong its not nuboko its nunoboko , well that sucks no japanease mythology for us



same difference. nuboko is also refered to as nuhoko or nunoboko by some shrines.
cos 'no' is like 'of'.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2013)

the sword of heart..... captain planet will sue


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> the sword of heart..... captain planet will sue



now you knoe that naruto is going to get the sword , i am 100% , if the sword is the soul and heart of the sage man it has naruto name all over it


takL said:


> same difference. nuboko is also refered to as nuhoko or nunoboko by some shrines.
> cos 'no' is like 'of'.



ohh i see... so you where right  hmmm intersting


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> now you knoe that naruto is going to get the sword , i am 100% , if the sword is the soul and heart of the sage man it has naruto name all over it



it is useless, however :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> it is useless, however :/



in the hands of obito and his doubts... but naruto heart and will , also juubi seeing the sage in naruto... i think soon you will say its to haxx


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> in the hands of obito and his doubts... but naruto heart and will , also juubi seeing the sage in naruto... i think soon you will say its to haxx



well, against bad guys, sure but against good guys....... it is like izanami 

also, i think it is not for combat but for creation


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> well, against bad guys, sure but against good guys....... it is like izanami
> 
> also, i think it is not for combat but for creation



who knows maybe it can destroy creation or reverse back the things it created , i belive the sword will split the juubi back because it sounds like creation of all things jutsu...


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> who knows maybe it can destroy creation or reverse back the things it created , i belive the sword will split the juubi back because it sounds like creation of all things jutsu...



i think we might see it next chapter........ maybe


----------



## the real anti christ (Oct 19, 2013)

A better question would be why Naruto hasn't used a single clone pretty much this whole time?


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 19, 2013)

BLASPHEMY
/10char


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 19, 2013)

Tbqh, I think of Oprah's car giveaway when the subject of Hashirama giving away the bijuu comes up.  (Hashirama is one of my favorites, btw.)

I dig the Sailor Moon reference.


----------



## Kanga (Oct 19, 2013)

Oprah.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 20, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> BLASPHEMY
> /10char


Don't worry Oprah can take it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 20, 2013)

this is too fucking accurate


----------



## Maunten (Oct 20, 2013)

Oprah lol..


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 20, 2013)

Closet Pervert said:


> Don't worry Oprah can take it.



LOL, I was not talking about Oprah.  Dat bitch can get bent, for all I care.  I was talking to the Moon Goddess that is Sailor Moon


----------



## takL (Oct 20, 2013)

theres another mythical spear like ama no nu(no)boko, called ama(/ame) no sakahoko which means the reverse spear of heaven. i wonder if kish uses it as well.

some more lines from the raw
#651 what filled it 
Jugo: SusanoO is....
Naruto:! 
Sasuke: what madara did in the past was also...like this, perhaps.
Hash: !    that is...!

Kakashi:!!

Kakashi: They are...Naruto and Sasuke...?

Obito: Now, nothing you do will make any more difference.
Obito: ....... Just look up....  what do you see through the void on the roof(=top)?
Kakashi: ... What Obito... sees.. and says...are coming through. Resonance (/synch), it is...
Obito: that's the moon. The time is approaching to head for the moonlight dream world.

Obito: The gaping hole of Hell will be filled with the dream of moon. 
Finally the time has come! 
Naruto:......

Obito: This sword is Rikudoh sages divine sword, the sword of NUNOBOKO.
Now you lot have no more chance against me..

Obito: the　strength of (the users) mind/wishes/will inhabits(/enters) the sword....it's a sword of heart...
The sage created this world with this sword 
Kiba: hey...everybody...just now...
Shino: yeah...
Lee: Tenten, this is...!
Tenten: Yep! let's go Lee...!
Shikamaru: ...he's calling

Naruto: Sasuke...we concentrate on one blow... we ain't likely to get more than half a chance (to attack)...dont miss it.
Sasuke: huh...

Obito: and I'll erase this world with this sword! 

Kakashi: Obito...
Kakashi: When people see someone who works twice as hard as anyone else....even if they play them for a fool at first... 
They naturally get tempted to reach out to them
for people eventually learn to fill the voids in each other's hearts.  

Kakashi: and he who has a heart full of friends is(/those who have hearts filled with friends are)

Kakashi: STRONG!!!

Obito: why am i ...seeing images like these...


----------



## Revolution (Oct 20, 2013)

. . . I don't get it.

Can someone explain?

The only thing I remember from Sailor Moon is hearing it on tv and the fact that a girl character was talking about her period caught my attention.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Oct 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> i think we might see it next chapter........ maybe



naahhh, not next chapter, this would be to early.
in the current pace we would be thankful if kishimoto brings this before christmas


----------



## the real anti christ (Oct 21, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> . . . I don't get it.
> 
> Can someone explain?
> 
> The only thing I remember from Sailor Moon is hearing it on tv and the fact that a girl character was talking about her period caught my attention.


Fortunately that is something I don't remember from the show..


Um Sailor Moon R plot - Lets see... twincest villains grow giant life force sucking tree.... blah blah giant fucking asteroid that sailor moon uses her own life force to divert while her gay bf and scouts help.


----------



## takL (Oct 21, 2013)

vered said:


> no wonder the sword chipped as Obito went directly against the wishes of the RS embedded in the Yin made sword not to mention that his own heart faltered before Narutos Heart.



my bad. about this sentence

Obito: The strength of his mind/wishes/will dwells in the sword....it's a sword of heart...

obitos other  lines  tricked me into taking 'その(the/that/its/his/hers/their) 想いの強さ(strength of will)' as 'his strength', which now i think was wrong.

i believe this is what he meant

Obito: the　strength of (the users) mind/wishes/will enters the sword....it's a sword of heart...


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 21, 2013)

Just got an id?a.
Kakashi just realised he and Obito is connected somehow. What if *he* made Obito have thoese "what if" visions?


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 22, 2013)

Hermaeus said:


> Just got an id?a.
> Kakashi just realised he and Obito is connected somehow. What if *he* made Obito have thoese "what if" visions?



I saw it as Kakashi focusing some of the emotions from his reflection on Obito's true feelings into his sharingan, more or less deliberately, which caused Obito to experience the same reflection by way of 'what could have been' via transmission to his own eye. Wouldn't be unbelievable considering the Sharingan's genjutsu/illusion properties.


----------



## emersennin (Oct 22, 2013)

i wholeheartedly agree about kakashi sending obito his visions because kakashi made a speech on friends and realized their connection before obito's visions and is proven because in his vision there was iruka, someone obito could never have met because iruka was 5 during the 9-tails attack and obito joined madara over 5 years before that.


----------

